#  ,  ,
!
    ,        Copeland     Panasonic.    4.5 .  R22.
        Copeland  ,  ,   .     - ,        ,    ,  ,     .
      - ,      .  ?

----------

.   :http://industrial.panasonic.com/ww/p...ors-for-aircon

 : http://www.copeland.su/katalog_spira...eland_scroll/2

----------


## VINT

> , , ,   . 
>   ,   .. ...


      , ** -   .

----------

UT4FA

----------

D16  15 .       +10 . .       1.3 3/.
      ,            .         .

  ,             ,   8 .

----------

> 15   -   . 5    1  -  .


     13...15   .          1 .          1 ?




> 


 ( )     .        50 ,      12  D16   15    .

----------


## 240

> 


 , 15    ,    15- .    .          .
PS.         .  ,     ,  ,   ,    ,   .         . -,   ,     .

----------

manul

----------

> ,    ,   .         . -,   ,     .


1  .  , 4       .
       ,          .
        .

   . ,   .  ,       .



*  14 ():*




> , 15    ,


 15   "" ( )  15  ,    ,       ,   .         3  D12  14 .            ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,          .


13     35570  ,   9,86 *  (1* = 3600 ). 
  -100%,   ~80%  13  = 7,88 * / 
  4,24 ./.. 
 / 3.26  1.75 
4,24/7,88 = 0,53     .
   .

----------

RZ3DFZ

----------

> .


10 /   7 .
10 /   (    90%)  6 .

    .  /        .

----------


## SVd2004

.  .    1.5     40  ,   300 . 
 .  .  7500 .

----------

> .  .    1.5     40  ,   300 . 
>  .  .  7500 .


,       8 ,            .  2 3/    .

----------


## 240

> ,   ...


     .      ,       ( , , ),    ,     .      5 . :Razz:

----------

,     4200 /1/.,   7 /  (  )    7 .       1.2    .

----------

> ,     4200 /1/.,   7 /  (  )    7 .       1.2    .


         ?   ?

 . 1 -   862  - ,    ? :Smile:

----------

.        .        .

----------

> *240*
>     ,    ,    ,  ,      3     7 ,     20    .  10       6 .


  :    10 /  500 .      30 .,    1 .   1 .  0.7 /,   8 . 5.3 /.
,          ,  , ,  8 ., 1 . , 6 /.
,      7 /,      1.2 . .

----------

> :    10 /  500 .      30 .,    1 .   1 .  0.7 /,   8 . 5.3 /.
> .


     .         . ,    "    "       .

----------


## R7LC

!    !  ????    ????  -   ,  -!    !      .

----------

Nikos

----------


## Nikos

-,     ,   -  ! :Razz:     - ?

----------

ra9dm

----------


## R7LC

> .
>       .


   !    !  , ,    .          .         - , ....   -  ,  .  . ,  ,   .

----------

RZ3DFZ

----------

,  30%  ,       .

----------

RC3F, RN3GP

----------


## 240

> ,


 .     - .  ,     .     .

*  6 ():*




> ?


      .    -      .    .       .      .       . ,      3-4    , -   .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*240*, 


> ,      3-4    , -   .


  .   ,  .        (+9)  (+3),        +20  +26,    " ".      (       ),        .
*,*     (             ,         ,       ,     ,      -).       5-      -    ( ,        ).            (  ,  ,       ..).

----------


## 240

*UR5ZQV*, 



> " ".


     .     .

----------

> 13,5/.


   -    16 . .     2.45 .

*  7 ():*




> *UR5ZQV*, 
>      .     .


2 / .    6 /   ,    ? ,   ..    ,     6 /  ,       .      0.3 / . .    ...    ?

*  7 ():*

          .    ,           11%,   ?
          ,  ,       11%.           ,     ?

----------

R7LC

----------

-   ,       ,     .         .
        ...

----------

R7LC

----------


## RZ3DFZ

.           ,,  .
  , -     .
  .     "" ,   25  5%.
 !

----------

.  :

 

*  8 ():*




> .     "" ,   25  5%.


    .
  ,  25   5%  100 ,    225.    .
   ,    ...

----------

,             ,     .          1 .,                      ,  0.5 .,   ,            0.5      . .

----------


## RN3GP

602,7= 1623
  = V   40 (    13 )  1,2-1,3 (   ) = 162401,3= 8424  = 8,5 *
     ,    ,   .

----------

> 60 .. 428 ./    1  ?


          110 *  .
,     .

----------


## 240

> -,





> ,


      ,    . 
    ,       .     ,   ()     ,    ,   .

----------


## 240

> ,     ,


 ,   .   ,       ,        .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> -   ,       ,     .         .
>         ...


   .     .       ,    . -,         .           ""  .  ,     ?  ,   ""    700% ,    +10  +15 .   +15    .          ,    ""     .      ( ,      ),  ?         ,     ,             "" ( ,   , ,  , ,  -   .     ,    .        .    ( -),  ,  .  ?   ,       ,    ,  .         ,      (    ).

*  16 ():*

*rv3daf*,  


> , -,
>      - . 
> 
>     .      .


      ..   " ".    ,   ,    5 ./,            2- ,       .  .    :Smile:  .

----------

> **,  
>    .     .       ,    . .


    .

*  9 ():*




> ,    .  ,          ,    ,    ?


   ,       8- .     ,    ,   .

         6 . ,         ,          .




> .      (   - ,    ,         )


          .

   .

*  28 ():*




> **,  
>    0     ,       .


       .          .           .          ,        .

*  7 ():*




> ,  5.5      5       . .


     :        (   )    0.3 ,     ?     13      ?     R-22 7 .

----------


## Boris..

> 20   OH5ZZ     .           .    -  .


      ,      . , ,   ,     !

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> :        (   )    0.3 ,     ?     13      ?    R-22 7 .


  ,   .3 ?      (   ).       .

*  25 ():*

**, 


> 100  .  110   .


,      22   .        (  ).        ,      .   , ,  ,   ..?
:     ,      (   ).   .      :Smile: .

----------

,  ...

   ,   40   -      ,    .    ,             .          ,    ,              .          . 
,  ,       5 .  .

 ,        ,    30    .           -20 .              .         -3   -20 ,     ,       .
           -30 .
*
 ,    ?*

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,    ?


, , ,      .
,    -     .   ,   ?

----------

,     , .         ,     .

----------

R7LC, ua3rmb

----------


## exEW1DC

,           .   ,      .    , .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ,          .


 ,   ,       ...   -. :Razz: 
    -...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ...


, - ...      ,        ,   - ...  -    (-     :Rolling Eyes: ).
  ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


  ,        ,   ,    500    ...     ... -...   .    ...   ,             - ...

----------

> ,        ,   ,


.        ,   10  ,            .       9   .
     ,      ,           .

----------


## RN3GP

> -


  ,  ,    . ::::

----------


## RN3GP

**, 
     ,  ,   ,  ,    . ,       .

----------


## RN3GP

, ,   .  - ,    ,         ,     ,      ,    ,          +20+30 ""          +10,                       ,       ,       .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ::::  !

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


    --,   -...               . :::: 
      , ...
     ...           ,         ,    .  .  ,     90-,     -    , ...

----------


## RAMBLER

> 7 *,    9.2 *,   2.3 *.


.

----------


## RN3GP

> .


 .  .
     ()  ,         .        .      ,     .      ,        ,     .         (EER).         2-4.

----------

SNABBER

----------


## RAMBLER

> .  .
>      ()


,  -)
   ,     2 ,  9  ?

----------

RN3GP

----------


## RAMBLER

> (    )    ,  ...   ,        - -- ,


    -,    *RN3GP*    ""   ,                 ,     ,      ,    ? 
 ,          (         ) -     ,     ,   ,        , ,   ,      -   ,        ,       .

----------


## RAMBLER

**,   ,    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,       0.3  (      ,   ,  ,     ).   13 (  10  25)?       (   ),             ,            /   ?

*  33 ():*

,  .  ,  . .., ,1971.

----------

.      ,      .   .     .    ?    .

----------


## R7LC

> ,  +30   ,      +30    2.3 .   ,        *100* .


30*10= 300  + 30   .    ?
    300    100 .      ?    ?

----------

1 .    ,             .

*  5 ():*

1.3 ,   .

----------

> 


  0.94 .
    76 
   17.3 
   11 .

      ,  350 .

*  10 ():*

      190 ,          220 -> 30, 10A, 300 .

----------

-     .
           100.
                ,         .




  .   ,             ().          ,          .

   ,     60     -,  -, -      47-60

----------

,        .   PIC18,   .
       1-wire DS18B20.   Meter -15   ,     Honeywell Z11AS,      Alco controll,  . .    ,  ZR34K3E,       300   ,   Wilo 86, -8 350,   .    Danfoss.
,       - Honeywell Z11AS   , 5V, 200 ,          . ,     ,     ,      ,       .

----------

> 


         -?

----------

> ,    _Honeywell Z11AS_   - _?_


        .

 .  _Honeywell Z11AS ...._

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## serge22

"".   
,  ..   :Smile:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

"" HT82V733



       .
  1-wire      ( )           .

----------

?    ?

----------


## Alter Ego

> ?


"" .         ,  , , .   - .   ,     .   -   .   . 
         / .  "      ;     -  " ().

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> .         ,   ,               ,  ,     .


,     ,         .     ,    .          .

----------


## 240

> -8   1.3


.   ,      . ::::        .   ,          .      .   .        ,      .    .

----------

-       .      , 1   100 3 ,       .     ,            .  .   ? -         ...

----------

,   "".   :  , ,  W , kW.     ,   :    ,,      .    -      .
  -  ,  ,    .     .   .

----------

9      24     30   6500 !      1200     40   .      ,-  40  ?   -  ?

----------

,    10    1   ,     .      - .

,     10   1,2     ,  ?     - .

----------

, ,   ,  ,        .   .   ,      .

----------

RU4UU

----------

,  ,       ,    ,        .

----------

RN3GP

----------

,    Copeland ZR  107 . ,       - ,          .  .
,  107 .      ,          90 . , ,               ,    .     1000000.        ...

----------


## Geo

> , ,   ,  ,        .   .   ,      .


, ,  -      !    , ..!  , ... !  -  .. :    :

----------

,     :      ,   ,      +50,      107,      -10 ,    ?  :   .     .  ,    ,  Geo,    ,   . Geo   ,,  .

----------

,      ,     -       ,       .         ,           .,    -    ?  .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,   ...   ,   5 .


  ,   ,  : http://www.findpatent.ru/patent/255/2553160.html 
http://www.mosenergoinform.ru/turbo/gubt.htm


"""" ,          , ,        ,     ,   . , ,            ** ,                .  ,         ."""
 -     .
        ,       .

----------


## _

> ,   ,  : http://www.findpatent.ru/patent/255/2553160.html 
> http://www.mosenergoinform.ru/turbo/gubt.htm/


,  ...
     *,     ,   " "... 
 ... ,      ,   ,     .     .  ,    ,     .  
        ,   4   ...   ,     ...     ()  . ,  .   ..     ( ),     ,   ,     X^2? ,    ,  , "      "?
    ,  **  ::::  :::: .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> 24-   ,


  ,     .     .       (   ),     0   ,    , , ,   ..    (    )     .

----------


## _

> ?   .


 ...

  ...



> = V   40 (    13 )  1,2-1,3 (   ) = 162401,3= 8424  = 8,5 *


...   ,    , ...   .  ,  ,   50 ,  "",      25 .  ,   20, ,  , ..   ,      . ,  , 8,5 ,   ..

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,    


> ?  :   .


  ,   ,      ,    " "    ,     .

----------


## 240

> .


    .       .    ,     ,       . ,  40  . ,   .        .

----------

> .


            .            .           ,                .                         ..

 ,            ,   ,       ,  -   " ",           .      ,         ,      " ".

----------

?

*  11 ():*




> . ,  40  .


        ,   ...

 209018

*  11 ():*

         ,       *       ,  * . .        .

----------

,        :



   //, 770/640/280
 24 .

  250 ,  68 .

----------

Omron G5J 16A at 250VAC, AgCdO     1-220   11,  17.3,     76.     ?

----------

?            2.3 ?     Omron G5J ?

----------


## oldMaks

> ...,      2.3 ?     Omron G5J ?


         2,8  (  , -  ),   ,      Omron.  -    GP09 20 (    ),        .     -    BGP09,            ,  ,   .        .       .
   ,       .

----------


## oldMaks

: "motor load 250VAC"

----------


## RN3GP

> 30


 http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Solid-...692014938.html  460 .  ,  2-3

----------

:  , , ,  .     "-" ,-     ,       ,     ,,  ,     .  ""       ,       .     .    ,    -       .

----------


## oldMaks

> ...  , 30, 250 AC....


/ - ()     ,    ?
     -  ,    ,      / ... Sapienti sat  :Wink:

----------


## 12701

> 





> 


      ...            ...         .. :Smile:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


  ...   .     ( 1600  )-   .     .

----------


## 240

> ,      .


     .  ,      .    . ::::

----------


## ua3rmb

> ...


    ... :Wink:

----------


## ua3rmb

> ?


4- .      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*oldMaks*, 


> / - ()     ,    ?


    (      ),       / 150 ,      ,  .  - (..      225 ).         (      ).    ,      2 .  .      (      ). ,     2 .    ,     " " (        "") ,                    2 .          ,      25% .       ,          "  " (     )  :Smile: .

----------


## 240

> , !


      ?  ,  (          )      (  )- . (    ,    ,     )     ,         ,          .    .    ,         .    ,     .   .      .     .     .    ,     .   .           .   .     .      .

----------

Geo

----------


## VSergio

*Krasnobay*,        .    . -        ()  .             .
     .

----------


## Krasnobay

!
 ,   .      ,   -     
        ,    .
 ,    ,   .
 ,   ,         . 
      , !           .  ,   
  . ?  ?     .
,      ,        .     ,  
,  ,    ,    ""  .       ,    .
    "  ",    .    ,       
.     ,     ,      ,  .
  ,       .  . ,    ,
,            .    
.
!      . 
,    ?  .      ,        .
       ""! 
        -307.     ,
      ,      -  ,   .
?  ""... 
  ,     .    ,   ,    "".
 !  , .   ...
  .

----------


## serge22

,    .
,  ,   -    . 
 ,     . -       .
     ( ),      .  
 ,      -   !
     : http://sansamuch.ru/bolezni-centrobezhnyx-nasosov/
   - ;     , ,     "".
  !

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> , 6      ,   ,   . ,     .


     .       "".       (   ,            -12        ,       10 ). ,    ,   ,  "",          .       "" (       )       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,   ,      ,     . -12 () -    +16 - 5  (     ,      ,  ,    ),   "  "  . . .      -12 ,         .  -22    ,     .

*  8 ():*

       16 ,          (         ).

----------


## UR5ZQV

,      .      (  ,         )       . ,      (      ),    (   ),     ,      .  ,        ,     .        ,  ,   ,  .   (,         ),    30         .     (  .. ) ,     .       ,       .

----------


## Krasnobay

serge22!
, ,      .     . ,      , 
          ,     ,  , 
    .          .
,     ,   .     ,     
,  ,      .       ()  10 ,
     .    .    .
  ,    - .  ,   ,    ( )  ,
     -  ,   !
  ,      ,      .    
8 .      . 
  ,  ,            
 .     ,        ,   . 
  ,      . ,    -  .
      ,  .    
.   ,       +  .
 ,   .      !
 .  .  !
  .

----------


## serge22

> ...     ?


4  ,      .
  440-83

----------



----------

> 4


4 x D40 = 160 * 2 = D320 
  .    -  ?
  -    10  (  ).    D40        600  600  .

*  10 ():*

.  .        .

----------

Krasnobay

----------

.  2.3 ,  11  16,    70,      Omron G5J 16,     .



   .    3 ,  1 .            .    ?      12.       70, ,   50  0.5 ..
   ?

    ,                 .

----------

?
           ? 

   ,   12    70000 .

----------


## 240

> ?    DIN        ,       .


        - ?         ?

----------

> - ?         ?


.     ,        .  -      .

  ...




> (   )        /.


    -       .  ,   2    .  10 .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


.

----------


## RN3GP

-2        
         (, , 
,   )                         
  ,    .
    ""
  2- -     ,    , , , , , .    -       .

----------

-180 -       6,7  10  -3  ,     Copeland  -       0,3 .

   ?

*  15 ():*

-         ,   ?

  ,  ( . ) ,  :          

*6,7x10-4(5x10-3)* 

 
*6,7x10-3(5x10-2)* 

 
*0.4 (3)*



   ,  6.7   0.067 .   - ...

    ?

----------


## 240

,       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> .    - ,  ,   .
> !


          ( ) .   RN3GP    ,         /.   -    (   ),     ,     . .        (     ).         ,       (),     .   -    .              ,            :Smile: .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


 ... :Razz: 
,  - --    ...     ,   ...  ...     ...

----------

, -       ?
      ,      ,    .

*  9 ():*

.  ,        ?     -    ,    .       1/2 (12), ,       3/8 (9),     .         1.6  4 .   ?          1/2         6 ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> ?


 .      -   ,    .      ,     .     .



> .


       "".
**,   ,     (   +30).

----------


## 240

> .


   ? ,        .    ,         .

----------


## 240

,      .    ...

*  5 ():*

,      .    ...



> ,       ,          ,       .


    ,    -   .     ,       .         ,   ,  .

----------


## 240

.  .     .     ,    ,     ,    - .  ,   ,    ,        .

----------

,   -     ...  ,        ,     ...

          ,     ,    ?

----------

,     600 .   1000 .     ,          .    .           .          .

*  12 ():*

    ,    550     10 .       800 .       ,     400 .     .         800 .      290 .   .    -         ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> 3 ,    7    .
> 
> *  40 ():*
> 
>     ,  2.4 .  30   1/2 (12.7 ).


  !       ?   ,       ?  ? .         (    ,    ,      ). ,   ,       ,     .          - -,  , ,   ,     ..    (     ).        -   ,          ,     (         ).

*  9 ():*

,  (    )          ,          .

----------

> ?


    ,       ,            .          ...    .
       ,      .

*  11 ():*




> ,   ,        ,      .


.         1/4      1/8.    .




> -   ,          ,


      ,   560 ,        (  ).

*  27 ():*

     9 *, 40 . ,    50 .     90 .,     ?      ?

----------


## 240

> ....


      16- ,  10-.     .     ,          ,  . ,  ,      5-7    ?     ?

----------


## Valery Gusarov

http://energomir.net/alternativnaya-...mi-rukami.html

----------

,          .        32,       25- ,      .            9 ,       15 . ...



   ,   ,  ,        .

            60 .,    .         .

----------


## 240

> ?


 .          .   -  .     ,    ,   .   ,                 .  ,   ,     ,       .

----------

.      / .         , -  ...
   -    ?

*  5 ():*

        , 0.5 ,      .         .  -    .

----------

> 


      ?   ,     .

----------

.     ENERGOFLEX.  ?  ""   ,  -   ,      ?

----------

Geo, R7LC

----------


## R7LC

> ""     ,   ,    (  ). ,      (,     )     .  ,       .              - .     ?   ,   , -   ...         !!!


      -         56 .   .   ?     .       .    -       -      .

----------

...



 .      ,    .     .  .    ,     ,        .

----------


## R7LC

.         ?

----------


## 240

> ?


 57  -     (  ) : 55 -  . 60  - .

----------



----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1059473
 ,   . :Razz:

----------



----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


    ...      ...  (  ,    )-, -  -, , -     ...  ,  -  , ,    -    , -,  ...  -,   -   ...  . :Razz: 
  -    ... -        .   , , ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?


,         ...     ,    . :Rolling Eyes: 
 -    - ...  -     .
        ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> .


   - ...
 -  9 )   -  -  ,  ,      .   -              .
http://www.eti.su/articles/izmeritelnaya-tehnika/izmeritelnaya-tehnika_520.html

----------

,       ...     ...

----------

,        ?      ?  ,  ...       ?        ...  ,          ,  -,        ?   "...   ..."  ,     ...

----------

,  , .     .      ,  " ",        . ,    ,          .          ,         ?   ,    ... , "..-  "   .  ,     ,         ...

----------

()   ,    ,           .   ,  ,   , ,   -  ,   ""?  ,     .   ,   ?     ,    .        .  .

----------

"  ".     ,    ,   (,          ), - ... ,   ...   : "... ..."

----------

,   " "          , -            .      ,     ,   ?

----------

,-     ,    ,    5%  ,     .

----------

,       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*,*   ,      ""  +20 ().      .

*  5 ():*

*240*, 


> ....


,     " ".

----------

> .


   ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> *UR5ZQV*  
>      .
>    ...


,   .

----------


## er1mf

> .
> 1 -  .
> 0 -  .
>   - .


,         ?

----------

,        .
     :  () -   -   -  -  -  .
 ,     .      ?    ....     0.75      25 .

----------

,       ,   ?

----------

,         -, -.        .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

http://forum.guns.ru/forummessage/89/269800.html
-,     4- .
10 000       .
 ,  ,  "" 700      2-  .

----------

.    ,        D32   .   ,  ,  . ,     ,    ,   ,   .       ,           15             .        ?     -  ?

*  15 ():*

. ..    ,          ,       ,  ,       .

   ?

----------

, !

----------

.  - .

----------


## RN3GP

.

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   78%,      ,  -  ,    .  ,  .



> 


     ? ::::

----------

> .


    2        .       .

----------


## 240

> ,     - ,  ,  ?


 ,    ,   .    ,       . .        40 . ,       .   ,   .

----------


## 240

+4 ....

----------

,   . ,          , ""  .   ,     ,       ,     .

----------

..: "... ..."

----------


## 240

, .     ,    .   ..   . .

----------

,        ""  ,    .

----------

ex UA3MCD

----------

,  .  :   ,   ,  ,  ,     .   ?       . ,     "   "...

----------



----------

R7LC

----------

,  ,   " ,   -     "? ,  , ...

----------


## R7LC

> , .      8  ,   .


 ?    ,      8 . 
  .... 
  ...
   ?
  ,   .
     .....
   .

----------


## RN3GP

> +20,   +3


          60       ? :::: 
  ,        -5           "" .   ,    1502   ,    10-15.  ,  ,      ,      100-150.   10  ,           . :::: 
    .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


     ,      +25        ,      ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ,        .

----------

.

----------


## UR5ZQV

,   ** ,   (   ),           +2.

----------

-   .        ,      "  ".    ,   .     ,     .    ,   ,.

----------

,    ,  , ,  - ,   20,  ...       .  .

----------

,  !   ?   ?

----------

.    - ?  ,  ,    ...    ,   , -      " "...   , " ..."    "  ,   "... ,   ,   ? ,  ...

----------

?

----------


## UN3L

> ,


  , .......(   )
     ,      ?       ? ::::

----------

-  , , -   -    - ?          ,      ,             ? :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

.

----------

> ,      "      ,   "  ,     15       .        1  ?      ?
> ,  ,        .


      -  .       -   "  ".      .    ?   ,     .

----------


## 240

.      .      ,           .       .  : " -   "

----------

8.5 *        .             20 .  .     .

*  6 ():*

   .    4 .    7  20 .

*  23 ():*




> ,           .


        ?

----------

,     .

----------

!    ,   !    :  SDR ,  TRX ,    .     "",            . ,  , "...  ..." (),  , "...       ..." (). ,  ,   ""   .      ,     .   - .  ,    ...

----------

...       "" ...

----------

> ,   ,         40-50 .    ,     ,      .


      .  20  ,   50 .  ...       ,     45 .
      ,        +20     9   3          +42 ..     +42    ,          ...

*  6 ():*




> .


       ,      .       ,        ,  1.5 .   ,          ,      0.5 .,    ....        ,    ,    ,         .

*  21 ():*




> ?


      .        .          .              1 .  ,    ...
 ...              1 .  ...

----------

,   ?

----------

... ""  ... !

----------

R7LC, VSergio

----------


## R7LC

.     ....     700     .    .     -  :Shocked: -  1    .   ????? :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


   -0...    -.      -  -. :!: 




> .     ...


 , ,   - ...   -    ... ::::

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------

> ,       ?


     40 *   .
     TDM 25.    .      TDM 63,     .    . 

   16 .    ,   7 *     .

          .           .   ,           .

*  20 ():*




> !
>    ,      .


,     ,   .    ,   .        .             ,        ,    .   +44 .   -  +21  ,     .    4   .
                +15 .,    +43,      20.,                ,  ,      .  ,            .      . ,         ,     .
 ,            ,    .       1.8 .

*  19 ():*

 ...     3350  .      200,   .  ,    3150  ,       .

      , 5.2  .        ,     . ,  R22.

----------

,  ""  .    ,-  ... -   .   , ...

----------


## R7LC

> ,


       1000%.   ?      !   .  ,      .         .

----------


## R7LC

-    .       ,     .....
  -  ......  ........

----------


## R7LC

> 500%             ,    .


    ,  ,       ,    .      .
        .

----------

+13  +20  3   .

*  6 ():*

       215 ,          155  (    ),       195.     .

----------

...    ,    ,              . 45 2

----------

> ,    30 *     ,        . .   ,  .


    .         50 *.
   ,    ,   ,  ,          ,     ,    .   ,   ,       . .

*  16 ():*

  ,     ,     9,             17.
  :     220,   (   )      .   230 ,    .             -.       30 ,         0.6 .
 ,   ,      ,    .         ?  ,     30, 13    0.4 .,     .

*  10 ():*

    ?
 ,     ,      220,            .          ?

*  6 ():*

  ,            215.   ,       ,   50,      160.
      50 ,                 ,   20 ?

*  14 ():*

   . ,              , 3 .
     2 ,   18 *         6 *.    42 *.     ,   50   .
,    ...
    ,       14 .    310 * ,  22 *   .      ,    .

----------


## 240

> 


      .    .    .    .

----------


## R7LC

> ,     .


 !    ,     - ....
1.      1 .
2.    0,2 ,   -     . 
3.  45 . .     5 . 
4. : 5-1,2=4,8     , , .... 
:       ?
     ...     ...   -   !

----------

alex.petukhov

----------


## alex.petukhov

**, ,        (     )        50,     ,          (    )      .

  .

----------

alex.petukhov, R7LC, RN3GP

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R7LC*, 


> ,


,   , .    ( ,   ""  " "    ) ""  (),     70%     30%.             (      ).

----------

,        ,      .

----------

...     100 *        .

*  19 ():*




> ?


  ,           ,           ,        ,          .

----------

.... 

 40 .        .         1      60 .

----------

... ...

----------


## R7LC

> ,  10   ,   60 * . ,                  , ,  ,  20 *,      10   40 * . .      20 . .
>     ,     140 * .
>     .        2 ..


 !  ! !!!!
    . 
,,,, 
140    -  14   .  0,6   !    .     . .  .
   -   -2 *      ,     ...   ....

      !      t2-t1,    t    6 .    6 .    . 
             .

----------


## 240

> 0,6   !


   .      -   . :Razz:

----------

> .      -   .


   ?        .

      , 140 *      .     .

   80 *  27 ..

----------

,  ,     ,   ,             :Smile: 
 100% .    . -99,9%.

----------

> 80    .     600  .     . ,    ,        .


         .
,           ,          ,   ,        ,           .  ,  -  .      ,          (    ),          ,     .        ,        .             .       ...
  ,                  ,       .   ,    ,     , .     1  ,    310 *.    ,           .        80 * .  (    )  27 ..  ,     270 *,    310       .

*  13 ():*

        :

 

        .     5 .

.   ..    .        0.4 ,       0.3   0.08    .

*  11 ():*

 ...       ,      22 ..  .   .
    ,    ,     1 .*        ,         . ,        .
     ,     ,    .        ,                 ,         ,            .

     ,         48 .   0.5 .*.,     1.5 .*  .  0.5     .

----------

16 .    .     .
 34 . .  ,  235 * .
 .    ,  , , , 112 *.
    ,          3 .    .
      +15 ... +20 .  ,    .
   ,  2 . (  )

*  26 ():*

   +15 . ,         9      9 .       43  .      .
     35 ... 43 .           3 .       .
                              35 . ?
      ?

----------


## SVd2004

> ,  -    -   !


34 m2  16 ,     .
      , 300   5          1,5 .
    .     ,   7500 ...

----------

> .


 . ...         .       .     ,  -10 .    ,         ,     .
          .        ,        ,   -                .

       , 0.8 3*,            ,     ,    ,      .
  +9 .,  +2.  0.8 3,           .          7 *.
 ,         ,             .

----------

.
 ,     -  60 .     1   10 .    ,      45 2,   4.5   .   ,      - 15 .    4     .           *1.1*    .
.      , 2        14 *,      .       6.6 *,      1 *   .  21 *    *0.9*    .

----------

R7LC

----------

,         ,   , , ,    .   , 520 .

*  14 ():*

      . :
  ,    16     ,   ./.   0.001 ./.
             .    ,            ,     ,         .
       ,         , -   41 ... 47 ..      36 ... 44 . .
   ,        .                 .
  .      .
 ...

----------

R7LC

----------


## Georgij

> .      , 2        14 *,      .       6.6 *,      1 *   .  21 *    0.9    .


       ...  .... :Razz:

----------


## R7LC

> ... ,   , ... !!!      - . go-ahead!


.        90%.         ,     .   .

----------

""   ,    1000 .

----------

.




   .           .
 :
U=     .
t=   .       .            .
w=      .    / .
Q=         .

        DS.        .      219  .      172 .

*  37 ():*

 ,     .      ,       .                 90  ( ,      .     50 .),    ,     .
      ,  .      .
      .

      40 ... 47 . .       36 ... 44 . .  ,   .

*  10 ():*

   .    ,     .      , .      ,        . .

----------

?

----------

,   ,           ,    ,            3 .    1.5 .

----------

R7LC

----------


## 240

> 3 .    1.5 .


  .  ...

----------


## 240

> 


      ,    .   :Razz:     ,         ,    ,      ,     .  ,           ,        ,     .      ,      ,     - .   -  .
     ,       ,     .     . ,  .  ,    .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


,  ... :Sad:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

...
   1    4 ,      16  .     250     , ,   ,    20ft   .        100 /
http://maxpark.com/user/4295157036/content/4823720
      ...

----------

!

----------


## Nikos

> !


 -  ,     - ,  ,             500  -    .   , , .

----------

R7LC

----------


## R7LC

*! 160* *  ,      - .  (2,8-4).        (),   -  2,8 -  .... 160*2,8 =448    .   720 . ..... 448:720=0,62 *. ...    .    .....   -     ,    .....      ... ...    500% - .   0,62*500/100%= 3,1 .      -    ,      ...      ....

----------


## R7LC

> "C  ,    ! "


    ?   .    ?  ? ?
  ? 
-.
-    .   ......
 ,      -  -   () .   ...
-  ?
-...
-   ....
-   ....

----------

R7LC

----------

,          .
3.5 . 
   12 . 
    4,187 /(K),  1   ,    9.9 * .
  12   37.5 .   ,     371 * .
    .   122 * . ,     22 *   , . ,    .
,   371 + 100 = 471 * ,    100 * . , * 4.71*.

  45 3    471 + 22 = 493 * .

   ?
   4 !

----------

?

----------


## UN3L

> .   122 * . ,    22 *   , . ,   .


  ,    !      ! ::::

----------

RV3MP,

----------


## RV3MP

> 122 * . ,    *22 *   , . ,   .*


 : ,  ,  ,   *20 /*.
*2 /  * ? , , , ... ?
......      ? ...    ... ::::

----------

R7LC,

----------


## RV3MP

> ....
> ......  12


   : 
*22 /  12 .* *1.83 / * ...  30  - *55/ * . 
*20 /*     .
*35 /    ?*  ,  , ,  ,   ...
  ... 
...     ...

----------


## ua6ljv

> .      10      400 ,     .      10       10   3.5  .     ...


  .
    ,      ,  . , .
   4  ,   3  ( 1      ).  10 ?
     ( ), ,    (?).    400 ?
        -10 ,  ,   ,     ,    -20 .    2-3 ,   +10 .  30   ,    .

----------


## R7LC

.           -     ...    .... ,   .      . :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

.   1/1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/16.  ,                .

       .    ...
  ,     " "   ,    100    ,              .          .

*  9 ():*

        ,        ,      .
                    .         ,            .  0 .. +3 ... +5 .       .

*  13 ():*

  ,               ,          .   ,      .  ,   ,    ,    .   ,             ,   ,        .          ,        ,    ,    ,   , +5 .,  .         .    ,             .

*  22 ():*

 .  ,      ,        ,        .         ,         ,         ,     ,       ,  .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------

R7LC

----------

?
  ,   1.5 ?    .   ?

----------


## John Doe

> ?


...   ,   ...

----------

R7LC

----------

,      ,        .        ?

----------

R7LC

----------

> 5 ,   15-20 .,


 ...          .




> 


     20   5.       .           ..

----------

R7LC

----------

> ...   ,   ...


.         .    ,     ,     .
 :

  3.5 . 
   12 . 
    4,187 /(K),  1   ,    9.9 * .
  12   37.5 .   ,     371 * .
    .   122 * . ,      22 *   , . ,     .
     12   50    0.3 *.  15 .
,   371 + 100 - 15 = 456 * ,    100 * . , * 4.56*.

  45 3    456 + 22 = 478 * .

   2 *.

----------


## UN3L

"" , ..    0.041 . 
  86,4 3     ,          "",       !

        : 
Q = 86.4  0.041 = 3.5424 .

  :
    ,       ,         100  12  . ,         :

Q=(22+0,54Dt)(Sp+Sns  +2So),
Q -    () , ;
Dt -           , ;
Sp -  , 2;
Sns -   () , 2;
So -   .

   - www.konner.ru/tapeItem/show/1/137/30
    ,      ,     !           ,     ,      !
 ϻ,  1 . .       100     ,      .             : S*100/P    S      . ,          ,   .  ,         ,    ,   1,2.          1,2 . ,       ,    .
 ,     3 ,       ,     .              : S*H*40/P,  S    . ,        ,       ,   .    ?            15 ,          30   .

----------

Valery Gusarov,

----------


## RV3MP

: .
  .    .
 ,       ...   .
  ,    ...
   ,      5...10   ,    t .
 :       .     GSM.
    -   .  -  .
      .
 ... " "...    .
 ,       ,     , ...  ...
..   . 
 ,        .    . 
 ...   ... " ". ::::

----------

RN3GP, rn9aaa

----------


## RV3MP

> , ** .


  :



> ...       .    . 
>  ...   ... " ".


, ,  ...  .
   ...     . . 
   ,    - .

----------

,          .        .

----------


## ua6ljv

> ,   .      .  .
> ... ...   .


    ???
?
?
    ?
    ?
       ?

----------


## RU4UU

> ,   ...


      .   , ,      .

----------

> , .


    .        ,           .

 ,         ,     .

----------

,     ,          ,            20.?

----------

5 .           1.2 .,        22 .      .

----------

alex.petukhov

----------

... ...
   ,       . ,    ,          ,  ,        .

----------

.  45 2,          .     .     , ,  , , , 284 *.  81   .      18 ... 20 .,        ,     9  ,      25 .    3  .        .    .    17  21     ,      .            .         .   ,    ,     ,     22, 25.  5 ,  ,     ,    ,     5        50. ,        ,   1.5 ... 2.8 .       ,      , 4.5.        100 *(    )    284 *     184 *,    (184 * 4.5) + 100 = 928 * .         1   10 .  .    45 2,  4.5 *, 108 *, 3240 *.          ,  ,  , ,           .     . ,    ,  800 .          928 *, 100 ..  (        90%),     780  (  ..        ).

----------

.     5.6 .,  1400 .      .

*  5 ():*




> ,  //    . 
> ,   ... 20 .


                 50 .      .          43 . .          70 .    ,         .

----------

,            .                 40 ... 50 . ,       .

----------


## ra9qba

> ,            .                 40 ... 50 . ,       .


 -  ,  45...55 .     65 .      500     .   .  4,35.   300  ?

----------

> .  ,     ,  ,     .    ,       .


   ,     ,      ,       .
     ,   95%    100%,   ,       " "    30 ... 40 . ,      .

*  7 ():*




> -  ,  45...55 .     65 .


   43 .     ,  ,      ,    /      ,     ,     50 . .

*  18 ():*




> ""  : 43 (  41  45)?


    ,  .     +41 .           ,              43 ..       .

          .   ,    +35 .     ,   +48 .   .           43 .

----------

> .  15.  .


               .     ,     .         ...                8 ..  .

----------

...  - ....    ,  ,              .

----------

> ,    .   .


    ,         ,   . .    ? - ...         .    , -     ...

----------

.
         ,   ,      600   ,             ,        ,     ,      ,    .
,   ,           ,            ,                       .
 ,            ,      (         ),          ,      ,     WDT    .
            ,     ,      ,                  ,                               .

  ...

*  7 ():*

      ...

----------

-              .
     45 ./      +45 . .
      +20 . .,         .  25 .
   1.27 /(.*),          5     1,28 * .

   ,  10 %       ,         ,     0,5 *,       5 .  .

   ???

*  7 ():*

,                 .

----------


## 240

.  ,     .

----------

> .  ,     .


      ,    .
      +18,   -22.       52 .   45 .
        .    1     ..
  ,              ,       .

   -3,   .   +20.

     +13 .       8  +8 .
    5 .     ,     .

----------


## John Doe

,

----------


## John Doe

?

----------


## John Doe

> 


              ?
       ?

----------

.     10 .     20 .         ,       ?  ,    ,                  +-20%.

----------

...
     ?    2+2.   ...

...        ?  400 ,    1.5.  400 -  ...

   2   ,    1.2 ,    0.65 .    ,        1 ...

*  8 ():*

   ...



*  25 ():*

.      ???
       ,          ...

----------

,        ...                .
    +9 .  +2 .
  -1 .    +6 .
       ,   ,     .
         .

    ,           .  ,  ,      ,        ,   .
  ,   - ** ,              +8 ... +12 .      . .
      ,    ,        +9 .,       +5 . ().
   .            8    .  2 ,    ,          ,     4      . .  ,        ,       ,     . .
   ,        20%,   -10 ..             ,                      ,    .  ,   -    4200  3850 /.*K      ,  .        ,         .   ,        ,       8 ... 9 , - 5.5 .

.
       ,        :
 .  /  .

  - 1/4
 - 1/2
 - - 1/2.5

            .   2.5     1  . .     . ,      ...       .          ,      .

  ,        (+35 .)   (+45 .)     .    ,    . ,      30%.    .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------

,   .    ,     ,      ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> .    ,


  ,           ...
      ,  ,       .

----------


## John Doe

> ?


 .      .     ,      [].         []   ...

----------


## John Doe

> ,


 ,   ,     ,   ,      ..

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 5


    , - 30 ,     2-3    .   , . , , ,  ...

----------


## RN3GP

> 


       ,  2002,   ,   15.  .       .   100  ,     20.

----------


## Nimbus

> ,  2002,   ,   15.  .       .   100  ,     20.


     -  _     ,  ,  -5  ,   ,  -    ,     ,   -3   360 - -        (    )       (    ).

----------

..   ...     ,   , ,   ,      , ,     . ,   15.5 */.
    ,     ,  2010 .

----------


## ur3vcd

...
              .    :         -     14,5    900 (  )   ,     .      -5   7 .        39      (  +19).    4-5      ,    .      .     , ..  +7    ,    (     +4     ),   ...     +5        ,     .          30          -     .            " ".   ,     -       (    ). 
  ,             ,      .       +17        .       +22.         +25        ,    "".    ,   4    ,    .            38    ,     ""  +22,      +7.    () .         ,   .                    ?

----------

ur3vcd

----------


## RA4HTN

> 14,5    900 (  )   ,     .


 ?   ?    ...     -

----------


## ur3vcd

> ,    .


  .      ,  ,        ( )       .  ,      .       ,    .

----------


## ur3vcd

(  ),     -     4,5,  2   .     25 .
        ,       (, ,   ..),    ( )

----------

.     +9 .,       , -    .
  ,        ,       .       ,        ?

         .    ,     (    ),    ,        . ,  -  .       ?

*  21 ():*

???

----------

.    +5 .        +5.      0 .
    5 .      30%,    .

*  6 ():*

 ,      +10 .    +5 .     10  ,  7 .     .   ..

*  10 ():*

 :
  ,   - ** ,              +8 ... +12 .      . .
      ,    ,         +9 .,        +5 . ().
   .             8    .  2 ,     ,           ,     4      .  .  ,        ,        ,     .  .
   ,         20%,   -10 ..              ,                        ,    .  ,    -    4200  3850 /.*K       ,  .         ,          .   ,         ,        8 ... 9 , - 5.5 .

.
       ,        :
  / . .

  - 4/1
 - 2/1
 - - 2.5/1

*  16 ():*




> ?


   .      ...
   ,       .    ,          ,      .  ,        ,  ..
     ,           ,       ..

----------

!!!
       .
        . -        .
    .        .
           .



 ,           .

----------


## R7LC

-      ?    ,    . :Embarassed:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Crazy:

----------


## ur3vcd

**,        ,         ...             .
  ,       -        ,         .     ,             ,     .  ,   ,     -             .   
     .  ,      .        :Super:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


          .    ...   , - ... :Razz:

----------



----------

500   ,       .        20% ,   ...

----------


## R7LC

5500 .  100 ..  +24 .      -    .
  :
1.   ......
2.  ......
  -  .
     . ::::

----------


## R7LC

> 10 * ...


?      .....

*  7 ():*

: 0,68  *5 * 91  =309,4   .
  - 500.  ?
    - 10* -  .  ....   .   .       ? :Embarassed:

----------


## Nimbus

,      ,    -   -    .-     ,1500 -75  - , ,    -  -    -   ,    .

----------


## Nimbus

- -7   -2  -2  -   60   . - --   20      (   -   )-      ,    -       .         ..  .    (,       -  ).
   .      -  .

----------

> 780 / -.


  Copeland ZR34K3E,         10 .

----------

R7LC

----------

""        (,  ).     ...,  ,  ,    . ,   ! -  ? ?    ...    - ...
LC:   ,     "",    ...

----------

R7LC

----------

!!!
     ?
.   .

----------

R7LC

----------


## alex.petukhov

,   ,            ,        50 ,   (  )    ,    ,            50     ,       ,  .    ,   ,         ,      .
.

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,     "-" (  )    ,  . 1 ,   . 10 000 ,     10    1   1    10  ( ,    ,   ,    ,  ).     ,       (      40.          +10.).

----------

> **,     "-" (  )    ,  . 1 ,   . 10 000 ,     10    1   1    10 .


    ?
      15 .,    700 .      ,        ...
    +7 .,   +5  40.

*  31 ():*




> :
>      2  ,    ,     1  .


    .    ,     .

----------

-  .       " "

----------


## 240

?  ?   ,      . :Razz:      ,   .   .        ?        .       .    ,  ,   .  ,   .

----------

.
  " ".      ,   .         ,        .       ,   . 
     ,   ,   ,    "  ".

----------

> ,        .       ,   .


        .
,   2 ,    4.5,      +10 ., 0.7 ./.     9 ,      45.

----------

.
     ,        .           ,      -.
  ,       6,                         .

----------

,       .
-    ,  ?
-   ?

 ,  ,         ,                   . ,        10-20,       .  ,  "  " ,  !

----------

,    ,  - ,            90    .        10 . ,    :           -.   -       .           .   ,      ,     .

----------

> 90 .    ?


    ,        (!),       ,  ,     ,   -         . ,   ""     . , ,  ,    .

----------

> ?


       .      . 
,  ,   .

----------

,     -     ,    .  ,  - . 
 ,        .  ,           50% ,      ;           .

  ,     ,       ?            ?      ?      20    .  , 
     ,  ,  ,    ,     .   .

----------

To R7LC:

,  ?   ,       ,     ,      . ,        ,      .     ,    . , , !

----------

,    ,  ,        .       .         +9.8 .          2 ., 600 ..  ,          2 .   +12 .,   +9.8 ..

----------

(  )  ,   ,  , - (    ""- ).  ,-  ... -  . , , -,       (     ..   ).

----------

R7LC

----------


## UR5ZQV

**,  [QUOTE][  (  )  ,/QUOTE]
 .        ,    .        ,   +10       .

----------

> +10       .


-     .
 ,   ,      ,     .

----------

:
  3/8"  ZENNY  -  6 .
  7/8"  ZENNY  - 3  .
    3/4" SYJ-A00120-000 (19s) SANHUA SYJ-42008   -  
1.
-   3/8 ADK 053S ALCO 003602   -1.
    03Z ZENNY  (   Danfoss  ?3 
068-2006) - 1.
  7/83/4 ZENNY - 2 .
 7/8"  22 ZENNY   - 1.
 3/4" 19 ZENNY   - 2.
 3/4" 19 45 ZENNY  - 1 .
 3/8" 10 ZENNY  -  3.
 5%  Harris 5620F1   -  5 .

         .

----------


## EU1ABR

,     :Smile:

----------

RN3GP

----------


## ua6ljv

,    :
  ,    .
   .
       .
,   .  ,      .
   ,  (,  -, ).
     , 200 ,  .
   .      .
      (  )  ,
 "".
   2    "  ".
      (   , ) ,
      .
     ,  .    ,  ,   .
     (   5-10 )   ,
     " "
:     ?(  )
  :   ,   5 ( ),    60 ,      3   ?
    5 .
       - .

----------


## UN3L

> .


,      ?
 ! ::::

----------


## R7LC

!!!!!    .   ! :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------

Veka

----------


## 240

,  .     .   .     .  ,     .       ,    - . ,       .    . 
 , . ,        .  .     .

----------


## RU4UU

> ,  ,


   ...   ...

----------

0.5 2      20 .   5 ,   1 3/.

    ,  ,       .

----------

.           ,     .




> , , ,  , .


 3   0.3 2  ,   ,   ...

----------

750 2,     500         1.5 .,     7 . ,         .
           75 2    500 .            .        ,       -     ,      .
        .



  .    .

----------

* .    .*

----------


## 240

*ua6ljv*,, ,     !      ,      .  ,   -.  ,     !

----------



----------

**,      -7,   ,          25%.   .

----------

,       ""?

----------

,         "" 6     3,6  .  2        2,2            ,         +50 .         .

----------

**,     ?

----------


## 240

,   ?        .    ,  ,    ,       .  ,       ,     ,      .   ""  . ,  .     .    ?      ?      .     ?

----------

*240*,        -.   ,        .    ,  ,  ,     -           ,      ,   ,      -     , ...    -,        10 .    9,2    ,    90 ..      38 ..     .  ,       , ,     ,  .   ,      .

     .

----------

,      ,   **,       .
       .

http://dokadoma.com/calc/teplo?gh=2....s=6&calc=1#res

----------


## R3THP

10    2     180 /   .    -  :Smile:

----------

**,        687  .       .      -     .
   ,     ,     .            .      ?    .

----------

> 


      ,    .

----------

-  61

----------

,  6,5 - .        23 ..       .

----------

> ,         .


           .  ,   ,     1 - ,       , , ,  ,   . ,     .

----------


## RV3MP

> ,         .       .


:
....       ...
*+*  ** .
  ,     . ,       . 
, , , , , ... .  .
  ...         ,   .
     . , ,  ,     /...
P.S.  ,   ( ,  )... 
 :  ?        ,    ... ...    .

----------


## UR5ZQV

,    ""  50,        ,  ,     " 50% ".       .      ,    ""   "",         ( .   +20),     (  .  +35),    .     .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## Tadas

> ,  ,         .


      .
   ,     .
 :Razz:

----------


## RV3MP

> ,      ,      ,      .   ,   ,      .


 . . 300₽ 6 . ...    ? ::::  
...        ,     ...   ?



> *  .    5 .*   .


5 ?  ?    .
 ,  ""     (  )   .   5   .
,    , , ... ,     ( ).   .
    " "   - .
 ,  ,        "".
...   ...    .  ... .

----------



----------

> " "   - .


 .      1800 .,             .       8 ..

 ,        ,  , ,               ,  ,         ,           ,          .     -       .
,   ,            ,    5       ,      ,        ,                ,     ?

----------


## R7LC

> 8 ..


   .      .  ?

----------

.      . ,         . ,      ,       ,   .   .      ,                 .

----------

,   ...

----------

,    ,      ,            .   ,   3 ... 4   100 2     .     ...

----------

10  ,     .       150 2,      45 2,    ???        10 ,    100 2     30%   30%   .

----------

42 .  ?   52 .     42 . ,            .
       " ",  42 .  ,          .   -  ,   .           .   " ",  8 ..   16 ..,      ...

----------

...

----------

:     !     " ",-       ...     -?   .  ...

----------

R7LC

----------

20  100      !   (  70 .).      +40 .,   5 .    .      15,  7 .

           400       -  +   + .




   .  +  + .   .      .




     .       .        100 2.   20 2    5 .

----------



----------


## 2009

**,
 ....      ,        -1 ,         ....

----------


## 2009

> 


 ...   (2-3 ).
  ,         ()...
 ?

----------


## RN3GP

> ,    ,


         .   2000.   ( ),   ,            . ::::

----------


## ua3mse

====================  =
  ?      ?   ...?

----------


## ra9dm

> .


  ???     ???   - "__ "???

----------


## R7LC

> ,  ,      ,   ,    ""     . ""    ,  ,  *  ""*,   ""       .


׸  .     ? 
      -  . ::::  ::::  :::: 
  .
      ?
       ,              .            .    .....        .
  ,        -  .         .
  - -.
----- -  .

----------

16  50 ,     .       ,       .

----------

,         .
    0 .      (      ),                     .  ,        50      60 .      60 .    ,        50 .

      ,     ,     .          0 .
                  .                10 .,         10 . ,       ,     ,            .              .

----------

> ,         .


     .    , ,    .     42,       60?

----------

R7LC

----------

,   ()   42 ,     .  :     ,  ,    ,  .:    ,     .  ,    ,  -!          - -   .

----------


## UA9OC

> ,    . FreeLander2,       8   ,    , , , .





> .            .       ,     100 .      .   ,             .          50 .      .


....  ...
,      ?!!!
      ,    FL            , ,            ...

----------

> .


     .  ,          ,    ...          ,                 .              .    ,  ...

----------

*   ,   .*

----------



----------

,   .

----------

**,   52 *         .       ?

----------

> 


,    ,   . ,          . ,        ,    .  .

----------

> ,  ,      .


      ,   80%         20%    . .       .   .

----------


## Los

.  , 200      90       ,       ,   .        ,        ,    .
       ,  ,        ,    .

----------

> ,    .


      .     ,       ,    .   ,       6.7     2.3 .      9 .

*  5 ():*




> , 200      90


200     +90 .   ,   ,   +30 . - 14  .   ,       -  6  .

----------

-            ...
    ?           ?

----------


## 240

> ,       6.7     2.3 .      9 .


   .         .         ,            ? ?   ,   ,               .  ,         ...

----------

_68,

----------

> ,   ,


      .     0.2 ,           .
            ,     ?   -      ,     .

*  13 ():*

          :



        ,         .         .

----------


## RU4UU

> , .


     .  .   ...
  ,    ""...

----------

*shwonder*,    ,   37 .   125 3     ?    ,     ,            ,    ,              .         ,    ,       ,       .
               --.

----------

,     .    ,     .       ,     .

  ...

----------


## 240

,       .
   .  ,        ,         ?    , ,      . .   ,                   ,   . 
  ,     ,    ?

----------

,    ,           ,         .           . .

----------



----------

> ,                   ,   .


          ,         ,      ,           ?            ,      ,   ,        .

----------

R7LC

----------


## shwonder

> *shwonder*,    ,   37 .   125 3     ?    ,     ,            ,    ,              .         ,    ,       ,       .
>                --.


      .
:  375 +50   ,  100 + 100         3  ,  200  .
       38  ,      -  .    ,      ,   -7  -14      230  ,  17-18  ,      .

   ,    ,           ,    ,           ,       ,      ,   .

       ,       .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?     ,    .


A  ,                "  ".                 .   ,    .          ,    ,                    , ..    ...  
       :   "       ?,       ?        ?"

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 15


                     ?  :Smile: 




> 15


                     ?  :Smile: 



> 


                ..               .

----------


## RU4UU

2016  - 14   3  7 ...

----------

Veka

----------


## 240

> ,         ,      ,


         .

----------

*shwonder*,  : ,,  ,  ..  .

----------

*Los*,      ,  ,     .    .       - ,      ,  .

----------

,  .    .,  .

----------


## Los

> Los,      ,  ,     .    .       - ,      ,  .

----------


## R7LC

> "" .          ,       ,        ,    .


-         ,          ,   .
   , , .    .      .
   ,   ,    -    .....
 Los -   ,    .       .
       :
  !
   ?
,   ,    () .

----------


## R7LC

! 5..     .    - .  18      -  .
      - 7,1 .     51  -  5 .   .

----------

> (0.33 )     ,          .      .


 -,    .      .

----------

**,     ?

*  5 ():*

  ,      ,   ,    ,    ,     .      ,    .

----------

> **


       ,   ,      ** ?

*  10 ():*




> .      .  0,5-1    .


,  -15.  , 15  , 35  .
     8  ().    18.4 * .   .   72 *  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 8


      30%     ..  8.     ""          ..,     ""        ,                      ,   ".".                .

----------

!  ,         ...    ))

----------

,        ?   .

----------

R7LC, RU4UU, UR5ZQV,

----------

> .


      .

----------

,     ,      

    ,          . .

*df9fxk*,     .       ,     .      ,   ,  ,      .

----------

> ,    .    .


      ,     ,        ,  .   -   .  ,    .           ,          ..
     ,     50 .

 ,  ,            -    . .




> 


   .       .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


,                     .             .
         .       :       .     1-2    "".          2    . ..      ,                .      .          ,              ..    .      :    ,    ,  ,   .              .             
  .       .  
                 4      .      ""   .                      ? :Smile:                 12   .   .          .             " ",                    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


,                     .             .
         .       :       .     1-2    "".          2    . ..      ,               .       .          ,        .      ..    .      :    ,    ,  ,   .              .             
  .       .         ,   , ,    ..
                  4      .      ""   .      ,        ,         ? :Smile:                 12   .   .           .             " ",             ,       ,          .    




> .       .


""            ?      ,    , ,   ?

*  7 ():*




> 


,                     .             .
         .       :       .     1-2    "".          2    . ..      ,                .      .          ,              ..    .      :    ,    ,  ,   .              .             
  .       .  
                 4      .      ""   .                      ? :Smile:                 12   .   .          .             " ",                    .    




> .       .


""            ?      ,    , ,   ?  
*shwonder*, 
 ,       ?    ,       ..

----------

> ""


       " "   ...
,        ,   ?        340 3,           ,       9 ,   "",        ,         .

----------


## R7LC

.       .    -     ?       11,8 . ,    3,8 .     .      .......
   -  .

----------



----------


## shwonder

,       ,      ,   -  ,    .
      ,     .

     85    2.8 ,      ,    6  -25  ,  +20 .

----------



----------

> .      .......
>    -  .


  - ,  ...)       .        ,    ,  .

    :    , ,  .   - ,   .      ,      ?

----------


## R7LC

?   -     ,    - -.   ! :Crazy: 
, !

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


     ,         ,         .                 .                ..   , ,   100*,        ,        .                  ..      



> " "   ...


    ,                          .       ,    .       .             :  " "    ?                       ,    ?    




> .


         .                 :Smile: ,             .           ..  ..     ..             " "     ,             .

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> ,        .


 , ,    ,   (  )   (      ""  ).

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> ,          .   ..   ,     ,      .


  :
1.       (     ).
2.,    ,    (     ,    ):
-   ""  ;
-    ;
-      +37   ,    +18 (  ),      ""    ;
-  ""    (  );
-   (     ),   (  ""  ,      ),       (  -  ,   +37  );
-     ,      .

----------



----------


## RU4UU

> +37


 ...

----------

R7LC,

----------

R7LC

----------


## UA9OC

> 85    2.8 ,


     " "?   -  100 /. ...

*  17 ():*




> +37     .    .   +28 ... +30 ..
>  -    .


,     .    ???
    -    ,   . ׸     37   . +37-     ,   ...  ,     ,  +20     -39    +37 ...    ,         ,       ...
,        ,       ,          ,  ,         ,   20      ...     .   .    ...

----------

> +37-     ,   ...


.       +55.     0/+50     .




> 


.      ,        .      ,   .      ,   .

----------

RC5D

----------

37  ,    ,   ,    

 ,    ,   .

----------

R7LC

----------

RU4UU

----------

-19,4.  ...       :Smile:

----------

> .. 37 , +20 ,  -13...  33  ?


    -   40 .     .      +34         +44 .,     .
     +20.      .
    0,      ,      3   45 2,        . ,     ,        .

----------

> -    ,


, .     . ,  ,        .




> ,         .


    ...         ,      ,     .




> 


        ,  300      .

----------

> 40-45.


  .      ,        .      ,       .

----------

1 ..    R22, 17 . .,              .      .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


          1.,             ""     "-".                                       35-40.            1700      30..    ,  .                                .           8-32               .     ,       ""    40.                .     3  ,             , 2          60-70.               
+2 .      +18,     ,        .                  +37                -20       ,              +10. :Smile:

----------

> 


    ,   




> +10.


-     ,       

 !       - .        ,        ,  ,  ,    ..

 ,     ()     .

----------

,     -,        -  .
 ,      ,   ,        .

----------

> 


 , " "    :Smile:    ,

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


,          ,           ,        ,  "  "     !       .. :Neutral:

----------

R7LC,

----------


## RV9CGZ

**, 
     .             .             ,             .    ,    ..     .              ,       ,  ,      ,          ... :Smile:         ,                ,                 ..                          .       ,          37,   ,  ..       ,              .   
,       ,    "       "       .               ""    "".     -50,              ,      .              ,        "  ",     .   ?

----------

R7LC, RC5D

----------

:Shocked:

----------

> ,                ,    .


      ,      .          .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


      ..                . :Smile: 
          ,                  ?                               ..           .
             10           1.             5             .      ,                 .          .                               .    18-30.      -20      ..



> 


   ,                ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


,     ,    "" ,   ,  .    ,  ,       .     . ::::

----------

**,  ,    -     17   12,     .   .

----------

> .


        . ,      .
    ,  ,           .
          ,    10 .      ,      .
    .    ,    .

----------

,  -     ,     ,               37 .

----------

,     .  ,  80-.

----------

R7LC

----------


## RN3GP

> "   ,    "             :   "     9   18,5..      20       " "


     . ::::

----------

> .


      ,          6 /2.
 ,   ,          ,  R600.        ,    .

----------


## RU4UU

,        ...

----------


## R7LC

> ,        ...


.  -  .      .      .   . ::::  ::::

----------


## 5656

...,  ,    ...   #779
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...48#post1337648

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


                    ...       .                  ,                .. :Smile:         ,        ,     .        :  *            ,       .                ,              .*         ,                .       ,                     ,     ..             ,       ,                  .            9-18,5,                      .                   ..     2-3          ,       70  90   ,           20-30%         .
              .  
             ,                .         .

----------


## RV9CGZ

.  :Smile:

----------

> 70  90   ,           20-30%         .


       ,    ,,       19- ,      .   .       100%      100 .   ,          ,                 .      .

*  19 ():*




> ,


   Navien Ace 16K,      ,    ,     ,    ,     ,        2  9           100%,         +40.   ,           /      ,  ,       4-    ,       .       ,          .  ,    - .     .  .         .

----------


## lamobot

> 


   ?         -   ,      600.       -     .   ,   .

----------


## R7LC

,  .
   ....     .
 !
  - . :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## UA0OAG

, ,  .      ,   , .     .   , ,  .    3-4     :Smile:       10-12     .  ,       ,    .    ,   .   ,     ,      .  , .

----------

RC5D, RV9CGZ

----------

*R7LC*,    -,  "" :Razz:

----------

,   ,        DigitalScroll    .
         6  9    ,        , 6, 9  15 ,    1.5 , 2.3  3.75  .

----------


## RC5D

*    Digital Scroll*

*  Digital Scroll   :*

   ;   ( 10  100%);   (    );  ,      .
      .      10%,     90% ,     ,     .

http://conditioning.baltcomfort.ru/i...mpressora.html

----------

> "-"   !


    ,     - .         ,    ,    .    .         ,       ,     .
            ,  ,     -         ,     .  ,       .




> 10%,     90% ,     ,     .


.




> ?


Copeland ZR34K3E.    ,    .

----------

lamobot

----------


## lamobot

,       ,  .  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

*lamobot*, 
        , ..              .        1     ?
**, 
             ,      .. :Smile:         1   :  "   ?"         ..

----------

> -         ,     .


  ? :Shocked:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


        :  "      ?" :!:

----------


## lamobot

*df9fxk*,    ..,     ?

----------


## lamobot

,    .       .  -    ,   .    -  .         .      ?      -  40 ,     .           -           . -    .        ,  - .         (,      ).

----------


## lamobot

-   ,      .  , , ,      .  -          ,       .        .          , ..       .        .           -  "".     ,    .
     - , .              - 20.             .
          -        ,          ,        .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,       ,       ,      ,    .
>         .           ?


       .     ""       ,                        . 
        .         .         ,     ,   .         ..            ,          .                   .         



> ,          ,  ?


      ..        ,            17                 .              8 ,               .. :Smile:

----------


## lamobot

,    .   ,   ,      :::: . 
,    .

----------

*lamobot*,         :Razz: 
*Oleg 9*,        ,    -   ,     , ,      ...         ,     ,

----------

> ,       .


,    ,   .  --      . 
 ,     ,    , ?
 ,    .

----------

*lamobot*,  ?    ,    .

----------


## Oleg 9

> .


  :Wink: .    -              .    ,              .        ,    ,              .

----------

oldMaks

----------

> - , .


      ,        6 . ,      .         .       5 ,         .  ,    R22     9 ,              .        ,               .




> .


ZR34K3E    .    ,    ,         ,   .




> 8


8 .    ?      ,       29 .       23 .

----------

> 8  .


,         ,  ,       11 .       3   .

*  16 ():*

   ,     ,   ,             .  ,                11   3 ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

**, 
   ,     : "              .   "
 ,      ,            .
     ZR34K3E              .                     ,
     ,      ? :!:

----------


## RV9CGZ

,    ,      "  ". :Smile:       ,           ""        .    ,                .       .         .           3   380.          1   230.   ..                    ""   ""        .     40%.           50%.                    .           , ..         3   380      230.      ,            .
         ""     ,          .        .          ""           50      .      ""    ,          2-2,5                 ,        1,5-3   .           .              . :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

**, 
      ,         .          3   ,        ,    24.
              . :Smile:                     .  2-2,5    5000
    .   ,              ,         ..  800-1200     ..          ,           "      ",          ,           .                    :!:

----------


## RV9CGZ

: P=S*0,75=5000*0,75= 3,750  I.=3750/230=16 
:  I.=2500/230= 10,8A  I=I*6=10,8*6= 64,8A
           ,     . . :Neutral:

----------

> **:  I.=2500/230= 10,8A  I=I*6=10,8*6= *64,8A*

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .... ..


        .         ""  .           ,              
+5   -7        10   , ..       100..    ,     ,                           .  ..     2,5.          10           .       +5           10,                 .      .           2,5.       2,5              .    .    ..     ,            ,      10-20      ..     .  10          .          .       ,   .

----------


## UA0OAG

.    ,   ,     , ,     .   ,   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## R7LC

. . :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------

> .  10          .          .       ,   .




http://www.forumhouse.ru/threads/375581/

----------


## UR5ZQV

*df9fxk*, 


> ,
>     ,    ?


, ,    (      ,   ).  .

----------

:Smile: 
    ,   -,     ,     . ...   ? :Smile:

----------

,   " ",   " ",   ""  , , -        :  , ,   ,   ..,      .      ?

*  56 ():*

**,      :  9000 *,   8200!   ,       452   820 ,   :     44      2 ,     +10  ,    -3 .  ,,     ?

----------

> :  9000 *,   8200!


1.164  * 1000   * 8 = 9312 * .

----------

> 7  (10-3)






> 


...

----------

R7LC

----------


## R7LC

,     ,   ,   .      .     -    ,  ,      ,       . 
  ,  ,    .  ......
     . :Crazy: 
 !!!!   .  .

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> :         ?


    ( ,    ),      5-.

----------


## UN3L

> -       ?


    ?      ,    !      ...  !

----------

R7LC

----------

> ** ,    .            *       .*


.      ,      ,            .
                 .         .   -        .

----------

> **.


         ?  ?

----------

.     .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


    ,    ,                   .      ,    : "         ". :Smile:

----------

,   !  :   ,    -      ,   . ,  ,   ,    .     ...

    :       ,  ,   ?  ,         ,     ?   .       .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> :


         :  "          ,         "      "?  2.       ?        3 : "         ?    




> ,   !


 ,      ,        " "       +5..                              .   




> ,


  ,     ? :Smile:

----------

> : "      ,      "      "? 2.       ?      3 : "        ?


"   " -  -!    ,,  ,       ,       ,   .   -  .          .

 :     ,   .       ,   . ,        ,      -    ! ,      , : "      "      ,  . -      -   ,     -.      ,    ?    ,   ,   , ,        QRP.

----------

R7LC

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,   .


         ,        3     .              ,      .           .. :Smile: 
     2,   ?





> -  .


          :  "        ""    ..,    ,             ?        ,      ,        ""?

----------

> ...  ...  ?


 ?   ,   ?




> 


, ,

----------

> : "    ""    ..,    ,           ?      ,    ,     ""?


     ,      ,        ,    ,   .     .

  .    ,     ,   ,     "".  ,  .         .     .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


      ,              .  ,      ""           .
            "".             .                ""  ..     . ::::

----------

**,        ,        ?     , - ,              .    ,     ?  ,  ,    ,   .    .

----------

> ""  .


        .  C++.
 ,  ,      ,      .       ,  ..

       ,           .

----------



----------


## R7LC

?    .      500%  ? :Shocked:

----------

?   -       ?      ??????

----------

> ?


  :Smile: 




> 


    ,  ,        ,        ..  ..,  ""    :Smile:

----------

:
http://otoplenie-doma.org/geotermalnoe-otoplenie.html
http://gidroguru.com/otoplenie/1430-otoplenie-iz-zemli
 ..
     .
...

----------

**,    , .

----------


## R7LC

> :
> http://otoplenie-doma.org/geotermalnoe-otoplenie.html
> http://gidroguru.com/otoplenie/1430-otoplenie-iz-zemli
>  ..
>      .
> ...


           .
 ?
  ,   ?

----------

**,   ,  ,    .    - ?   ?

----------

**,  ?

----------

> 


      .                  ?
,         ,    ,     ,     .
    ,    ,       10-   , -    , 21.52 .,    -  .        ?

----------



----------

> ,   ?


    .      ,       ,        -  .   ,  ,      ,      .    ,     .  -  , ,  -       -   ,     -  ,      ,    -! -      .

 ,    ,   ,  -,     ,              ,    . :  ,

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .                  ?


   " "  ,            .        ,         ,           ,        ..,    .     ,                       ,     ,                     .             ,            2  .  *                ?*                            ?

----------

> 1    ,   ,   , . .   ,   ,


   ?!   .  ,           **  
        .

----------


## R7LC

> -!  , ,  ,        ,       ?!.. .........


 !  ,      .           200  -       .
  -    .  -            -    -   .
, .      -      . .

----------

R7LC

----------

> ?


 -   .
      ?         .        ,      .        ,   .     ,       -,      1      / 1 ..        7 .    1   ,      7 * ,      .   .
 ,     ,      ,       ,  ,  ....
,   ,        . ,          ,  1 * .   3 *  () ,         ,      .

*  28 ():*




> -  -    .


  ?  ?
  ,      ,  .  ?   ,   .

----------

...

*  7 ():*




> ?


   .
     ,     ,       .           .

----------

> 15-20      ?


        .   ,       .

----------


## RU4UU

> ,   ,  ,   .    - ?   ?


  ""...

----------

,   -   .

*  9 ():*




> ,     ,    ,          .


   .     .  .  -  .   , !

----------

> 860


 ,  ?        ?

----------

> 


     ,             ?

----------

> **,   983: 9000   14(),  30(),  24 (),    ?


     14 ?     -  ,  6 ,      . -         .
   9000 ?      ,     .      ,        ,    .        .

----------

. .  .
  -     1   .     ,       ,     ,   .
,       .     .

     ?    ,      .   ?

----------

> 


          ? -  ?




> 100,


    .  ...

----------

> 


  ?       .

----------

*5656*,  ,    ,   ,      .  :Razz: 
 :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


     .      ""            ..      ,        ?             ,     ""..,    18.           .
        ,   ,              .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 8 .  ,  ?


 ,      180            1700.                       ..        2..
   ,     .              ,
  .            12       7,5  .      50.    ,         2    300.                    .     .        ,     ,          1,2.         800       12       .   ,    ,          100            DC/AC   12/230V   3000W..

----------


## R7LC

> 28


   28 .      -.   -10,3   .      .
-     - .
  -  .     -  6      .     .
   .     18  -    4  .  .
  .   . 
  , ?
 ....

----------

**,         ,   .   , :       2015                :    ,  ,    . .    ""-    .

----------

> ,


       . ,  ,    .

----------

,        , .

      .  :

----------

,     ,     ,            .

----------

> 


    - ?
     ,              .

----------

**,     .     1000 3     - ,,        .      100  -   .    -  .    ,     -   -        .    :        30  ,        .      -     .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 18    ?


   ,           ,              .     ,   ,        ,         ,        ?           ?               ,           :Smile: ,      .         ,   ,  ,   .                             .      .    12                 ,       2 .           ,       .      17 ..            .  220        "".           ,   
          1,5-2       .  ..             ,      .    ""                            .
                         .. :Smile:

----------


## 5656

> :        30  ,        .      -     .


 ... ,      -       :Crazy: 
 :::: 




> :        30  ,        .      -     .


 ... ,      -       :Crazy: 
 ::::  




> ,  , ,  .


    !

----------


## lamobot

...      .... ..... ,    .

----------


## UA0OAG

> 12       7,5  .      50.


7,5    , 50- ,    :(





> DC/AC   12/230V   3000W..


  ?    12/220    ,   940    67 .     1,2       .    .

----------

> ""                    .


  21-   .        ?   ?




> ,


      ,       .




> 750.    ..    12  .          *50*   19    ..  * 1000 * :


     .
      ,          150   1 3/.     .

----------


## UA0OAG

> df9fxk
> 
> 
> 				        ""                    .
> 
> 
> 
>   21-   .        ?   ?


      12- .      .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


                .         .         .
        .        .        .

----------


## UA0OAG

> 40 *  .


    1,5      .    .

----------

> .


      ,     40 *  ,   1200 *  ,           2000 * .      .    42 ,   -     .    .

----------

> ?          42,     2.


             .  ,    ,   40 .  40 ,  ...

  ,     ,   ,        6 .

----------

> ,       "",        40    .. 4024=960*   ,       42*   ..  42/24=1,75.  ..        3-4  .


   - 


> ,     40 *


   40 *  .

----------

> ""


       ?                     .    .

----------

> 16-20.


 .    ,     ,       .                  .        .

----------

> "" ,               *2   .*


    ....





>

----------

> "" ,          ...


  ,    ,      ,   .




> .


  ,     ?   ,    ,        ?       ?

----------

> ""   .


  ,              ,    ,     .

----------

> ,


                      ?

*  5 ():*




> 


      ,  ,     .    .

----------

,    .

----------

> ,      .


            ?
  .   ,     0 .,   40 .   R22,  ZR34     8.8 ,   1.9 .       .   -        /     ?

----------


## slavector

> "" ,          2   .


        2   ! 
         2   .  ::::

----------

> .


 ,         ?

----------

,           .              .     ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?
>      ,


,                   ,      -50    ,                        .   .          ,    .      ,           .      ..     20 ,             "".             ""       ..       .            2       40-45.   ..                    11        
40-45,    :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?
>      ,


,                   ,      -50    ,                        .   .          ,    .      ,           .      ..     20 ,             "".             ""       ..       .            20        40-45.   ..                    11        
40-45,    :Smile: 




> ?


          1           10? :Smile:

----------

> 


           ?          .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,  ,      1      36  ,   10


    ..                  .         ,           .         .     ,                      250 -300    10            ...     ,          0,5- 1              .. :Smile:          ,          ..         ,       ,                  .      1000     ,        ,             1  .
            .. :Smile:  
 ..,    1.   60           ,       ""        ,       "  "               150-300       12,5-25   12 .            .. :Smile: 
      "  "    1        1000/60=  16,6  
               .     35                     9.  .         2,7      , .              1      ,      .             ,            ,           9       36..                                 150-300      ? :Smile:                          .

----------

> 1.   60       ,      ""      ,    " "            150-300     12,5-25   12 .


1    10    98 .     - 1/         98 /,   100 /.  12     7   . 


> 35              9. .      2,7


 2,7 *,  (((98*16,6)/60)*36)*=976*    1 *.    ** . Ҹ,      )))

                 .

----------

,      ,       ,            -     ?

       200 *   .




> ,       ,    ..?


    ?

----------

*df9fxk*,        ,        !  . 
   10,    ,    ,   .  1 -   10  ,   360!  .      ** ,    ,    ,    "    "  . 
   ,     ,            .

----------

> ,  ,               ..


      . ,                  4 ,       1      90 !!  .     ,

----------

**,     --  . 

             ,    ,     ,   ,  .        .

          (   ),  ,       - 32 .      - ,  .                 ,    ,  ,      - . , ,       ,     ,      5.  ,   ,  ,      :   ,     - .       ,   ,      ,   ,  ,  .        .

 -          ,   :   ,   ,    -    .

    100          ,    .

        ,   . ,  ,      ?

        ,   -  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


,                .   ..        .            .          ,           "    "          ..  ,                          .. :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -


            ,            . :Smile: 
                ""    "".           .   ,                 ""     .                               .                 1 ..
           ,     2    .

   ..                            ,     ,        ,         .      ,                        .     ,     " "               .        ,            .     ,        .         ,                  " "            "  ":  "                    "?      : ",           ?"      :  ",            ?"
          ,              2                    .      ,   ,              ..   ? :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


!         .     .          ? :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


                ?                      ,   .
     3   ,       2  .             .
,              .    ,    .     ,                           .                       
             .         ,             ..               ,               :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


            .                   .                   5           25,    .                  10       12          12.  
   ,          ""       .   75-92       ..       2 :Smile:

----------

> .


.            10  ,                ,       ,     ,     ,  .        ,   .  .




> "  "  ,


             ,   ,      .   .   ,         .      .

----------

,     ,   .        ,        .

----------

> :  "                "..


 ?               .  : http://morena.ru/catalog/kompressory...E8%EB%FC%F2%F0

 : http://copeland.su/katalog_spiralnih...opeland_scroll

----------


## UA0OAG

, , ..  .   "",   , ,  .  ,    ""       ,    ...:(

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ""       ,    ...


  ,                 .     "".        ,                 - .        ,   ,     ..    ""     ,       ..                       .                  , ,  -    ..                40.                .         ""                 ""     .             .. :Smile:

----------

+5/+50 .        .          .

----------


## lamobot

> 10     12


10    -  0,15   ,    1,5-2 .    -     . 75   -  10   ,    .
               -.    .

----------

> "" ( )   .


     .
            ,                  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 75   -  10   ,    .


,   10    30    .       ""      ,    .   



> -.    .


      2       .            ..  ..          **          .    .          .

----------

2- . 
  .      ,         ,      .

 ,     .   , ,       .

   ?   ,   , - ,   ,   ,    ?        :Smile:

----------

*lamobot*,  100500     ,        :Crying or Very sad: 

*  19 ():*

*lamobot*, 


> ...    -     .


  :Smile: 
   ,     ,     ,      :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -     .  ,  ,   .


                           ...              ,         ,         .  ..              1 .                  -40 .                    ..     ,             .                  -40  -35                   100%    . :Smile:            .          ,         .                     ..

----------


## UR5ZQV

**, 


> .


    ()  .   "" ,  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


        ,         .     ""     ,  ..   1  ,       ,  .

----------


## lamobot

.       -    .              -       ,    .          .        , , *df9fxk*,         -  ?         .  ,       .   ?

----------



----------

*df9fxk*,    .       ,   ,   .          .        ,        ,    )

----------

.    . 
   100 ,        .             .   ,      ?

----------

lamobot

----------

> ,


,        ?           ,         ,      ,       ,              .     ()  (  )?

----------

> ,                 .


,     ,   -    .        ( )           .             .

              ,     ,   20%.




> " ".          .    ""  ,             . .


   .   ,   .

----------

> ( )          .             .


             ,       .        .

----------

*df9fxk*,   ,        ,           ,      .

----------

lamobot

----------


## RV9CGZ

**, 



> "".. "   ".

----------

lamobot

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


..,            : "       ,            ." :!:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


 ,       ,          -.      o.     ,        ..  ?

----------

> 


     ,     .





> -40   . ...            ..


   ,           .     .





> -0,5  -0,8.


...      -  .





> **  ""       70-90.


  ..    ,   ,   .        -,   ,  ,      .                  .




> 96-110,             ""            70-90.


             .       .

----------

> ""


      .       ,            , , .





> .


             ?





> "".


          ?     .         (    ),        R22  4.7 . ,   R410  8 . .       ?





> .      ""     .


 ,      ,         ,  ,    .       ,        .

*  11 ():*




> .             ,       ..


      ,                      .   .       .    .     ,         .  +45 .   ,    -,   .

----------

> .             ..      ?:  :


   ?      .      ,        .

----------

,      ?     .

----------



----------

,      ,  ,        ....     . 

    5,80 .  3,0 . 
   11,1 * . 
 ,             . 
**    5     (    ),          85%.    ,    . 

 ,   ,      ,      .

----------

1   ,    ?    ?        .    0,1  ,     .  :Smile: 
 200-300   ,  ,   10!
       (     ,      )     .  (  !)   ,    . 
          .  ,    .

----------


## slavector

!
 !

----------

*slavector*,  -  ,     ,     ,     :Smile:

----------

*RN3GP*,      ""  ? :Smile: 

  ,    ,       ,          :Smile: 
,       ?  ,        .

*Nimbus*,      .

----------


## F304

> CQham.ru


CQHAM    .      . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1338820

----------

,  -   - ,         9    63 ..
    ,        .
      ,       -.

 ,    ,    80 ..
  ,             .
    ,          * ,                 .         ,    .     ,   .

----------

> ,        .


              10 .         ,      .     ,  .    ..

----------

> .


  ,      +40 .,               ""  .
           +30 . .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Nimbus*, 


> 


, ,  ,  ""  "".  ,    ,     "",      ,       ( , ,       :( ).

----------

.   ,          30% .        .

    .

----------

,   .     ,     :Smile:

----------

.      .     ,  -     .

   ,  ,      .

----------

,        ,      ,     .                   100 ..    -  " "     300 ..     ,    ,               ..         .      .        ?  .      ,   30 ..

----------


## Oleg 9

> ,  -   .


        .       ,      .       ,            :Smile: .       -     ,      :Wink: .

----------

F304

----------

.          1000 ... 1500 /.  ,       12   30 .  /           360000 .  360  .     ,      ,   ,     ,   ,  -     360 ..
       ,  ,   .     , 360 .,  ,  ,       300 ..,       ,         ,  360 . ,      ,           50  100 ..,   100 ..       ,       ,       ,             12   30 .  100 ...             ,   ,          ,       .        ...

----------


## F304

> ...


 ,          .
    ?

----------


## Oleg 9

,    ,       ...  :Wink: .         -    .. -     :::: .

----------


## F304

> ,    ,


,  ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 30  ,  12


   .                  1500-2800    1.     ,  25003012= 900000.                           ,          . :Smile:           ,        ,        .                   "  "    .               ,      ..                      2                .

----------

> 900000.


         .       6     .   2 ..

----------

*df9fxk*,     ,  ,      ,   ,      ,         .         ,   .      .  ,         .

----------

30 ...         ?
       ,     ,   ,     ,           . .

----------

,    ,  -,  !!!      ,      ,   ,    . -,       ,  !!!
      ,        ...      "     "()
     ,     ,  "  "     , .

----------

R7LC

----------

*df9fxk*,  ,     ,         ,       .       , .

----------


## RV9CGZ

** , 
       .            .        ,          ? :Smile:  :!:

----------

R7LC

----------

> ,        .          
>        900000.      ,         .


,   900 .          .      ,           .          .                .       ,    .

----------

> ""     .                         .


   .         .     - ,    .     ,         ,     .

----------

> ..     ..


 .     ,  .     ,     9    .

----------


## R7LC

,       .   .     ,       .   .    (45 . .)   .  ,   .   .          . :::: 
 df9fxk -       .   .

----------


## R7LC

!        . ::::  ::::  :::: 
     ?   ..... :Crazy: 
 2007 .  ,   . .  .  ,       .       ,       ,    -66 .

----------

> 40-45.


 ,    +60 .,       +45 .




> .


   9     300      25..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ׸        600-1000 ....    
>     80-100


        3        80-100.     ,    .       65-95.                         600.                        .                        . :Smile: 
        ""         40-45 .  Ÿ                        " ".            45      ,               :Smile:         "-"  .

*  12 ():*




> .


       ""     "".              .      ,              ..           ,        ,        .                    ,      :Smile: 




> ,            .


           ,          "      " ::::

----------

UN3L

----------


## R7LC

> ,       "    "


      !  ! :Super:  :Super:  :Super: 
  -" !" ::::

----------

UN3L

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


               .             0,5    0,01    ..                     .
       .. .           ,                                         ,      .                " ".            ,         ""        .     . .               ""        .
                        .         .                 ,      .               4       -                     ,         .                 .                   .       ,    ,               ,         ..      .          ,         .              .          ""..,     .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

,       .        ,         !      ,       .           (  )?          ? 
   ,       110 .       40   70,    ?     90  ,      .  ,    110 ,    ,   110   (  )       :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ....            ,


 ,      ,         .. :Smile:                  .             ..                32    15.                ?           .       ,                 ?.                   .              ,       . :Smile:               ,          -6098.          ""                     .     ""             5   .      .   2500.          2000-2200 .http://www.ngpedia.ru/pg4509263fCCS2vX0023255734/
                     ,                   ..
           ""   ""       ,                         ..?
             ""   ..,         "",                  ,            ""       2000 ,               ? :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,       110 .       40   70,    ?


   ""      .                .  :http://www.xiron.ru/content/view/10/27/
        70                18Bar.      ""     :Smile: .              2  ,        ""




> ,       110 .       40   70,    ?


   ""      .                .  :http://www.xiron.ru/content/view/10/27/
        70                18Bar.      ""     :Smile: .              2  ,        "" 



> ,      32 .


     ,              .. ::::

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


            .         ,   .                      ..    .                                    .  .                   50%.   ..           ,                 ,        ..                             .         .                 100        .         ..



> 32 .


    ,                .             ..                   ,         .                          1    ::::

----------

> .


 ** ?       ?        - .

----------

> 


..        ,        ,       ,    +50.      -, 8 ... 28 .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


     ..  .             .              .      .        ,       .                      .  : http://www.greentec-spb.ru/heat-pump...-air-water.php

*  56 ():*




> ..


             ...       ..,    "",          .           2     " ",                :  , ,  ,     :Smile:                 .                           .          ,                 .  
 ..,        ,     " ".      ""        " "   ,   ?.. ::::

----------

> .. .         .


    ,    .   -  ,             ,   ,      ,     ,      ,   ,  , , ,       ,      . , ,      .

----------


## RA4HJW

> 25 .


?

----------


## RA4HJW

> .


.
    ,     ""... 
       (, ,   ..)   ,         ...

   ,   : http://newcok.3dn.ru/publ/3-1-0-2 
      ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ...


       .                         ,                 .       ,           "    ".

----------

> ..  .


       .      .

----------


## R7LC

> .   :      ,      ,     +31 .,     +42.     10   ,  50  .


   ?     9:5=450  ?  ?       . 80         ,  .   ,    . :::: 
 -    .        . . :Crazy: 
      - ,      -   .
     - ... :Super: .     . :Super:

----------

*df9fxk*,         12  ,     .       2 .

----------

.
       1400 ,        .    , 2000 + 500 ..
   -6 .,   +20,  .     ,      1 ,     ,      .       .    +40 .,                       .         ,         ,           .
                  ,       1700 .,       .      .

----------


## ES1BA

> ,     *-20* .  -13 .,   +19 .,     *+38*


     ,    -20  +38...
 ,       ( )... 
 -22 (  . )  , .       +95 ( . .,        ,     ...     ...),    (  .   )   ()  .
   ,   ,      ,   ...
 ,          (   ), - ,      ...  :Smile:

----------

R7LC, RV9CGZ,

----------


## RA4HJW

> -22 (  . )  , .       +95 ( . .,        ,     ...     ...),    (  .   )   ()  .


   ?     ,    
http://www.gazeta.bn.ru/articles/2012/01/18/89218.html
  +95       ,       ...  ::::   ::::

----------

F304

----------

> 


     -    .       http://yandex.ru/images/search?text=...++

----------

F304, R7LC

----------

,  ,     .   ,            . .    ,           .

----------

-  ....
       , ,           .

----------

F304

----------


## ES1BA

> ?


    (     ,            ),        .

----------


## ES1BA

> 


    2-3-4    ,    1  5-   ...     ...




> ,  ,      .


 .   ...  (-20) ,      .




> ,


  1-  5- ,       ...   ...




> 30-35,  20-25,


   (-22)     ,      -40...

-      ,    -      (
 -   ,         ).
-       ,          ...    ,   .
 ,  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -       ,          ...    ,   .


    ,     ,                  ..
..       65.. :Smile:

----------


## UA0OAG

> ,  ,


   ,    ,  ,  ,  .    :Smile:     ,     "",    .    20 10   :Smile:       ,    .

----------

.     ,  ,      .      .  :Smile:

----------

F304, R7LC

----------


## RA4HJW

,   :!:   :Wink:  
      ...
ps.

----------

> ...


          .    .

----------

ZR34         58 ,            40 2     800    .       58 .
        ?         , ,        ?

----------

!
 15 . .

  

  .        6  .  ,     . .     .
    .          .

  .        .          ,     0.01 .

        .     .




 2     .         .         5 .              1500 . .     .
    +11 . .,        2  4 . .

----------

UA4NE

----------



----------


## Tadas

.    .

----------

.

----------

> 30%,


  ,     .  -  ,   ""  100%  ?

----------

> 100%.


 ,      ,  45   .        3000 /,        45%       .

----------

,      .

*  49 ():*

----------

....          10 ,    8      500,  3000           .  -....

----------

,

----------

.        .       -      .       .

----------

.



   . 6 .
1. .
2.  .
3.    
4. ,   
5.   
6. /  .

  .         .

,          :



      "".

*  23 ():*

      , 67500    .
         .



                  .

----------

*R7LC*,     .         , ,   .
    983   0,864 * ,    1141  200 *     8,3   !  10  !!!     .

----------

.       ,  ...
 -  ,   ...

 

 17 .   D40.
  , 6 . 1/4   7 . 3 . 1/2 ,  10 .
 1/2 ,  3/4 .      3/4 .     2 /.      +10 .,  2.5 .
   50 ./.     8.5 /.

----------

. .   70.    1/2 ,  12 .          80 .   .

----------

*R7LC*,  ,     "" ,   "" . , ,    ""?

----------

50 ./      ,        ,     .

----------



----------


## R7LC

> ...


????  .
    -     -     6 - .
     -      !
   ? ? 
   -  .

----------


## R7LC

> .
>   ,      ,    .
>   .
>    ,    ,       .
>      ...
>       ,    ...


  ..  -    .   .
   - !!!!!     /  1  5.    100 . .  10 .     2   .    .
  -      - .
  -    -    -        .   6  ,  ,   .      .....
        ?
       -   500    .

----------

> ...


   .     .       10      .           1 .    8 /.             1 .     ,         .     ,   .

----------


## R7LC

,   . !    (  ) 180        0,84 .        100%  - 1,04  -  200   - .. .       .  !!!!!
    (  )  -    .        ...  -   .       .           .  ,     .         .
*!!!      ,  .
* ?? SVd2004   .          ?
  ,      .         .         .           ,           !!!         - ......
   .     .  ? .......

----------


## R7LC

,   .   .     ,      .   -    .* !*
 70-                  .
 .    -      -   .     .     ?   ?
   !

----------

> 


-      .   ,   .    ,      -        -,   .

----------

R7LC

----------


## RV3MP

> ,   .
>    7500 . (2  )


    .
 ,   :  . , , , .
  ,   .  , "" ,     "100" .
,   ,   ()  +  +    ( ) 1 .  .
7500    * 40 * .
 ?   .    ,   ...   .
,      -  .  ,  ,  ...
 :   -   .    -    "".

----------

R7LC

----------


## R7LC

> -      .   ,   .    ,      -       -,   .


    - ....-foreever.  .

----------

,     .   .             .,       400 . .,    ,      .     5 ,  10  50 ,         ,   . .           .

*  12 ():*

   4       ,            . .      . .      ...

----------



----------

.
       12.6    0.75 ,     20    +80  .    ?



       1.5 .

----------

.   ,  ...                .         2 .           . 
  ,   ?         ?

----------

.          .   ,      .
      ,  ,        -   .
  ,  ,   .   -          .          .

----------


## Exento

http://monitor.net.ru/forum/topic534142-0.html

----------

,   .





http://energylex.ru/

----------

*ES1BA*,   , !  :Smile: 
  ,          .         ,           .

----------

"     " ()

----------

.                .     ...

----------

...            26 .           .     700 .        ,    .   ,        .

    ,      ,           .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 51 ..     . ,           .


To    .            ..    "Baxi Main 24 F1"     .         ,    ,   .     36 ..                     ..        2      24        .    ,           8,       2   ..,            ... :Smile:

----------

,            .    ,            ,         ,             ,          ,  ,         . .           50 .. ,      -   ,         ,        .
      1 .,      2 .    13 .  4.5 ..
             .

*  36 ():*

       .
,            .          . .      ,    ""     .     ,              ,    .                "".
,     .      ,     ,       ,     - ,       ,    .....

----------

500 .   500 . ?  ?

----------

> 20,62430= 864.         1.    ..,    8644,77=4121


 .       9    2  . ,    0.6          180 . .          100 2   3   .   *      3 .       ,     ...     4 .

----------

** ,     -  , 3     1002!!        37 !     -  ?    , ,     . ,       .

----------

,              .

----------

*df9fxk*,   .  ()     -,   .    --             .           !

----------

**,


> 3     1002!!


   .   160  .    5  800    .   30,  27    .   24,  1,1    .  ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .  ?
>  4.77. ?


  .                .    .       .

----------

**, -  -      .  , ,    .

----------

*df9fxk*, 


> ,     ..


   10-15,      .

----------

,   !      :Smile:

----------

*df9fxk*, 


> 2    ..


    ,    ,     :Smile: 

,        ,     -. ,   ,   ? ...     .

----------

, , , ,      4   .  ?

----------

,       ,        .

    .
1.        ,       
2.           ,         .
3.          ,
4.    ,           .
  ...
     ,        ,     .

*  7 ():*

----------

> 


   ?

----------

""    ?
  ,       ,      .     -

----------

> ,


    ?

----------


## UA4NE

.       .

----------

.
  ,       ,         ,             ,    ...

----------

*UA4NE*,     .            .       

   ,     - ,  - . ,   ,   -.

----------

> -           ?


.          ,          .          .

----------

50 ?

----------


## EU1SW

> ?


http://www.segodnya.ua/science/uchen...ni-744009.html

----------


## F304

> , 20 ?


?   50 ?
    36 .   36 ... 
      -    36...
 ::

----------

> 18 /.   18/10


   !
,  **         20 ?   20 ?




> ,     ,      .


   !

----------

.

----------

235 (*)     120   ,    20    1 .      565600   157 * .   -       10           .

----------


## R7LC

!   ,   ,      .  .       .    ,    -      .      .... :Crazy:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

babay, R7LC

----------

> ,   , ""   ).


       99%.

----------



----------

,           .    ,     25 .,   35 ..

----------

.             .    ,   ?

----------

F304

----------

,          ?

----------


## R7LC

-    .  ,  ,      .         .           .     -  ...    .... 
    ...   -   .
   ... 
     ....
!     ... :Sad:

----------

.    ,  ...

----------

35 .    50 .,       10 . ,           .

----------

RN3GP, UR5ZQV,

----------

-.       ,-   "".            .              "  ".    .

----------

R7LC

----------

*RN3GP*, ,        :.

----------

F304, RN3GP

----------

> :.


 .  " " -

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    .. :::: 
,  .

----------

,     .                   ,      .

----------

R7LC

----------

> .         .


 ::::

----------

F304

----------

> ...   -   .
>    ... 
>      ....
> !     ...


 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1424162
  ,  ""   /  .
         . 
   ,          ,   1933 ,    0,001 .      ,   90-  20 .     . 
      .    ,  . 
  - .        .           90- . 
       ,    ?   ,          .  
    ,              .          20  . 
    ,    5    20 . -       . .

----------


## R7LC

.     .  ,    .       ()    .     .   .... ::::  ::::

----------

> .


  ,    ::::

----------


## EU1SW

> 


         !

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> ,   ,   .


    , ""     " " 10  (    ),  " ",   .

----------

, - - ,    ,      4 .        .       0.3    0.4 ,      50 .     .        .

----------

.     .    ,     ,    , 10  ,   -   70   .   .     0.4 *,   1 , 25 .

----------

.

 

*  59 ():*

         ,    ,      .    ,      ,         .   - .

----------

. ,        .      .

----------

?    ,     .

----------


## lamobot

.      .

----------

.      .    +23 .. +25 .            .            ,         .    0.25     ,    0.08       .
         +20 .,          .
   ,     ,        ,    ,   ...
 ...

----------

EU1KY

----------

,        .                    .

    :



    IRAMS10UP60A   PIC18F2431.   Microchip AN967,      .
   ,        .         ,    ,    ,        .   ,    ,      1/6    ,      .

----------

,             10%   ,      . ,        ,     ,    ,               .      ,     ,    -            .
,          .   ...
      ,                      .

       ,    ,   ,       , HT1621  . PIC18    .
         ,    - ,     ,   .
       ,         +25 .       +21 .  ,  +21 .  +25 .  ,     .  ,    .    .       ,       .

----------


## lamobot

**,    .     .

----------


## SLSR



----------

rn6lim, UA4NE

----------


## SVd2004

> SLSR,


 :Crazy:

----------

ra0ay, rn6lim

----------


## SVd2004

SLSR
SLSR

----------


## RV9CGZ

*SLSR*, 
               10.,              .         ,         20-25,           25230=5,7..     .  :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


    "",    "",              .   ,  .      
  ,        ,        1,           100.   ,            "S",  a         "".  Ÿ            .

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,          ?

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,      ?    .

38  -     ?

----------


## SLSR

, . ,        .      ,     ,     .
   ,     1 .    70 .         ,     .

----------


## SLSR

> 38  -     ?


.    .      .        +42 .
        +39 .,  3000  /,   +44,     +60 .,    ,              .
               139      .




> SLSR
>     , ?


   .

----------


## SLSR

> ?


     ...

----------


## Jose

> ...

----------


## SVd2004

> .                       ...


 ,           .
  30 ,  229,   41 ,      ,  1   .   42, 43.
   ...

----------

SVd2004

----------


## Jose

> .


 . ,  SLSR       , ...

----------

RV9CGZ, UN7CDN,

----------


## SLSR

,        ,   ...                 10.
       ,     4 ,       150.

----------

UN7CDN

----------


## SLSR

,           .

----------

> .


*SLSR*,            ,,  - ,     - .       (20 )         - .           -     ,  - .    :- .

----------

UN7CDN

----------


## UN7CDN

!         .                         ()         ,    ,    .               .



> ?


     ,        .    -,      ,     .           .

----------


## UN7CDN

,    ,   . 



> ,   ,  .


     ?

----------


## SLSR

> 


     ...




> +/-


    ?
            .

----------


## SLSR

> -    :   ,


  .   -    **

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .     ...  ...-"   ",!.


  !             ,            . :Smile:                     30/5.      .         ,       ,         ,       .     ,         ,          ,         5,              .

----------


## SLSR

,     :






> 800   ,         ., cos .


?

----------


## Jose

> 


       .   ,   ,  ..
 18...    30 ...        ...

----------


## UN7CDN

> ,


 .        ""  "".  :Crazy: 
      (     :Smile: ).

----------


## UA4NE

?    ,     -   .  ,  ,    -  .    .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## SLSR



----------


## Jose

,    ?    ?   ' ""  ?  ::::   :::: 




> ** ,


      ""  -  36,  36...
  ?

----------


## SVd2004

-    -25  .
     -40  ,    ...

----------


## SVd2004

> ...


, ...
  Mitsubishi.
  ,  , ,        .
  -25   ...       .
     ,   .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


   , ...        ...

----------


## aleksandr130

,          -           ?

----------


## SVd2004

> ?


 ,     .  :Embarassed:

----------


## SLSR

.

----------


## SVd2004

> .


  ,  .
    , ,    .
,              1.5-2   .
 ""     1000    ""  30 .

----------


## SVd2004

> ?


   500   .  :Crazy: 

*  13 ():*




> 13000 .,       .


      ...
    ...
     ...
,  ?
    ...

----------

> ...
>     ...
>      ...
> ,  ?
>     ...


 ,         - .   ,  ,   ,       ... .

----------


## SLSR

> ,  ?
>     ...


     ?
     ?




> ,  ,      ,    ,


        ?




> ... .


 ...         ?...

----------


## SLSR

5   .   ,  -            .
   ,   ,             130.




> .


..        ...          .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ""   ,    ,     ""  .  ,  (     ,   ),


        ..,        .                ,          ..  .            ,                   ,          .              .                           ,         .              . :Smile:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## SLSR

> ?


 1000   .
       ...  -   . -             ...     ,           ...

----------


## SVd2004

> 1000   .


  ?

----------


## SVd2004

> 


 ...




> (!)   ,


    1000 ! 13 ..  ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 5   .   ,


        ,  .             ""  ..  



> ..        ...          .


             .       ,                   ?  :Smile:

----------

Georgij

----------

> ?


 100   ( )    (),    200 .         ,     ...  




> 


  ::::

----------


## UA4NE

,   ,     -))

        ,         .

----------


## ra9few

http://www.simplexperm.ru/?yclid=536831967353641796 .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


         ,                ?.. :Smile:

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

,  ""  " "  50,  " ",       50% . .  , ,  .

----------


## Jose

> 


  .          75%.

----------


## SLSR

> ,


            ?
              ,      .       ,          ,           . .     .




> ,


 .

----------


## RK6ATW

> 


   :        ,   .... " "    ,  ...

----------


## Jose

> 


...         "   "...

----------

> 


  ,      -   ?




> 


     ,                 .       ,          . , ""?

----------


## SVd2004

> 


       .
     ,   .
  ,     ,  ""    .
        ,  ...
 " "  ...
.

----------

> ,


 ,   ,     500%  ,   ,   ,    ,   .     ,     ,       -      

*  5 ():*




> ?


       ,    ,         




> 


      !

----------


## SLSR

> -


..  -        .                500 ..,    ,              .      . .   4       .   ...




> ,      ...


        ?      .
 41 .  .
          ?     
       100 .

----------

> ..  -


    ,  "" ? ,   .



> 500 ..,    ,              .      .


       ?   ,    . 

   ,         ?




> 100     41 .


        ,     100     ,     100      

   2.5     ()  ,   (60-70  ),           ...   .     ,     .            .

----------


## SVd2004

> ?
>           ?


,  ,       , , ,   .
    ...
    ,    ...

----------


## ra0sp

.  * SLSR.*   ,   3.5 :Razz:

----------


## SLSR

> 100     41 .


...
     .    

*  7 ():*




> 10 ...
>               12     1,8.  !


    ,         ,        3600 ?

...       .
 DS18B20   








*  25 ():*

 ,  -    ,  .          ,            -    .

----------

Georgij, Jose, R7LC, RK6ATW , UR5ZQV

----------


## SVd2004

> ...
>      .


... ...
  ,  ...

----------

R7LC

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .. ...        ...


    ? :Smile:      ,      .          , .. http://blog.wenzlaff.de/?p=1254 
http://www.stefan-buchgeher.info/ele...ul2_kap04.html
  ,          ,                 .
  ,    ,      .                   :Crazy: .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?    .


   ,              .             10  -,        .             ,         ,     "".     ,         ,               .                 ,                          .                          ,   ..           ,         ,                   ""  ..,   ? :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?    .


   ,              .             10  -,        .             ,         ,     "".     ,         ,               .                 ,                          .                          ,   ..           ,         ,                   ""  ..,   ? :Smile:  





> .    .                .


        ,      ,    ,       .  




> 


      .    ,          .        ,      .,       . :Smile:

----------


## SLSR

> ,    ,       .


       ...

             ? .       

*  7 ():*





...       ...
      ,            .     1     .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


,     ,       .                  .          .        .      0,98  ,       ,    .  -.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*SLSR*, 


> .


    ( ,  ,    ..),     ,    .

*  5 ():*

*SLSR*, 


> 10    ...
>  .


   ,   ""     ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .      .


    ,      ,               :Smile: 
         "",                   "", ""  "" ()  .           ,           220 50, ().              220  ? :Smile:           ,   ?             220  ,            ,   ?
       ""   ..,     .              ?  ..,                 .  .       ? :Smile:

----------

> . .    ?


  ,         ,  .   .               ,      ,

----------


## SVd2004

> 


     100  ,  ?

----------


## SVd2004

,   ... :Crazy:

----------

,     ?   ,  ,     ,,  .    .      ,       "".

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,    .      ,


     .          ,          .         ...       78-88%.                       .,        12-18%      . :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


O   .          ,     ,  ? :Smile:               ,                   .                        ..                   ,      ""       ..             220 5   R,Cx,xL      .              "  ",           ,      . :Smile:

----------

,       ,   ""      :  - ,  -  ,       .  .

----------


## SVd2004

> 


    ,      ...
          ,         ...

----------

*SVd2004*,    -.  ,      ,   .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


                              ? :Smile: 
   ,              ,    . 
     :   "             ,    ".     ,        ,    ,        ""    .. :Smile:                        .   .        2  ""..,            180-250   ..,     .        120-150.         .     100-120,                .        .             .                      ,       . :Smile:

----------


## RK6ATW

> .             .


         ...   ...   :Crazy:

----------


## RK6ATW

> .             .


         ...   ...   :Crazy: 




> ,    ?


   :       

*  5 ():*




> ,


*      -!!!... 27.06. 2015  !...*

----------


## R3DDL

> ...        .             .                      ,       .


 ..  " "...    ?    ??    ???

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,     .


,! -  ... ...   ...   ( )  ( ) ! :Crazy:

----------

კარგი,  .   . 




*  10 ():*




> 1000         )?


 ,     ,  , ,   ,  ,  ,    ..

----------


## UA4NE

,    . ,            .

   .    ,  ,  ,  ,   (  ,     ).               .      .

==

     ,        slesar.   -   ,     -))

----------


## aleksandr130

-     ,           ,            ?

----------

Jose

----------


## SVd2004

> .    ,  ,  ,


  1000 ,    ,    ,  3000   , ...

----------


## UA4NE

*SVd2004*,  .      ,  ,     .    ,       QTH,     .     .

----------


## aleksandr130

-    .      -        ,    ?       .             -   +4    +2 .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .     ,    100,    .    .       " "  . .


            ..,               .           .          ,               ,        .          ..                     .,               .                 ,           .. :Smile:  :!:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,     .


             ,                .     ,        .

----------


## RK6ATW

> .


  ?...

----------


## UN7CDN

> ?


 ** .         .

----------


## UN7CDN

?    ""  ? 
   ,     .  ,    ,     ,      ,       .  "" ,      .         -    .   ,  ,         .    ,         .

----------


## SVd2004

> ,     .


,   ,   .
      ,    ,   .
         .

----------


## SVd2004

> ?


   , .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> - ?


           .,      , ..     .                   .         -,     ,                  .  
    ,           ,      : http://www.elektrikii.ru/publ/7-1-0-123



> ? ?


              .     ,               ,                       ""                     ,         .                 .

----------


## SLSR

> ,


        ...

----------

R7LC, RV9CGZ

----------


## Jose

-     .
     ,       ..

----------

R7LC

----------


## R7LC

> 2 * /.....
>  ...


 !       !!!   ????  .

----------


## SVd2004

> -  2 * / .


   ,     ,   ...

----------

> 1000        , 8 ,   4 /


4   .   .      8 ,    12.          1/5 .  ,  8      24/5=4,8 .   1,7   , ,  ,          .       ,   ,      ?




> -  2 * / .


,    ,        1/5 .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


,   ,                    .          ""..  :Smile:

----------

Jose

----------


## Jose

,        1/5 ? .... 
, , -10          ...

----------

,   

*SVd2004*,     ?

----------


## SLSR

> 


    . 





> 30  .             ..         .


     ?         .

----------


## RV9CGZ

*SLSR*, 
656             0,656.   .
      1        240    0,24.  

0,656/0,24=*2,733*  !! :Smile:           .   .      2,5*    .. :Smile: 
        " "   ,     ,        ,    .        .. :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

1.3/.

----------


## SLSR

> 0,656/0,24=*2,733*


    .  ,       ?
   +9.9 .   .

----------

> ?


,          :::: 




> 6/5=1.2


   ,  




> 2.2 *  .


  ,         2.2 .         ,            (    ,    ,       )          




> 1.3/.


       .         ,   1,5  2?     5-7

----------

,     2,2  ,      **

----------

!  ,   ,    ...

----------

Jose, R7LC

----------

,  ,     ,  ,

----------

38 ,   ,     ,       38 .      ::::

----------

> .   ,         1     3-5  .


   .  1 /       3-5 /        3-5?    ,       ,   ,        3-5?

----------

R7LC, ra0ay, RN3GP

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .  1 /       3-5 /        3-5?


          .                 : "   1       0,24-0,25 .          12".    ,               10.              0,2410=24.     ! :Smile: .       ,                10.           -             ,         .     ,  ..            ..        ,            2             .                .        .

----------

R7LC

----------


## SLSR

> *0,2410=24*.     !


       ,             ,       ,      ,       .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


         ... :Smile:                           ,        ,     ""   "".      .      ,          .,                   "".        ,         .                 ,              100%      .            .              ,  ..               ,    .               .                          .            ,               " "  ...              ,         ,            ""        "".        ,      -     .

----------

R7LC

----------


## Jose

> 2.2 *  .       ,


,   ?

----------


## AMBER

,      .      -  .

----------


## RA6M.

> 


   .
    .     .  :Smile: 
    ??    , SLSR      .
    ,       :Super:  :Crazy:

----------

RK6ATW

----------


## RK6ATW

> ""


   - , -

----------


## aleksandr130

:Smile: )                         .

----------


## UA4NE

,   ""    -))

----------


## Jose

? 
10       ..
 ,                .

----------


## SLSR

,  -       ,             .       .

----------


## RA6M.

+5
  .    .      .

----------


## SLSR

?
     ()    (),    ()   ,    ?

----------


## UA4NE

4,3  -  . 9  * 220  = 2 .

----------


## 240

> 9  * 220  = 2 .


 .

----------


## SLSR

> :     .  2,5,    1,3   ,   ..,         0,5


      ,                      2 ,                ,      0.4    6000 ../.,     ,          3000 ../,          .
    ,        - ,       1 ../.    0.25 .
   ,   ...




> ,


                  ...  -   ...

----------


## AMS

*SLSR*,  ...    .     ,      !

----------


## RA6M.

> SLSR, ..


    .    .
,    ,      .    .
?

----------


## Georgij

,     ...

http://nagrev24.ru/voda/

73

----------


## RA6M.

> ,


 ,    .
,       .
  ,     .       ::::

----------

R7LC

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,


         ...      ?...     68    ...  ...   ... :Shocked:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 9,52 .      5/8",   1/2".   885  280  785 .    36,1


  .       .  .     466 .      466/24/30=0,64                  4   
 .              0,644=2,56.          2,6  ,            30%.      .. :Smile: 
        ,            
               3. .
     ?        ,     .        .. :Smile:          ,        ,            ?      .,      ..      ,        ..   ,                ,       .         .

----------

RV9CGZ

----------


## SLSR

> .


 -   1986 .

*  7 ():*




> 2,6  ,            30%.


.  ,          1/5   .      24. .

*  5 ():*




> 3. .


  .     -  .    +10.,  +2 .   660 ./..         .

*  19 ():*

     ,      ,        :



          ,  ,     ,  .   ,     ,       ,   24.    , ....

----------


## SLSR

> 


  . -    ...

       .

----------

> 


  ,      ,  " "
    ....

----------


## SVd2004

> .


...



> 1 .





> ,                ,     .    .     .


"          ." ()

     .
        ...  ...
  ...
 ,      .
  .
  .   ,   .
    .
   ,    ...

----------

R7LC, RV9CGZ,

----------


## SLSR

> ""    ,      .


 ...
...           .    (      )     ,    .




> 


     .




> ...
>     .


 ...
          .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> (      )     ,    .


                         ,     ..     ..,          ,     .-         0,6 ,        ""      5,6,     ,        ,        10         ,                          2   "" . :Smile:  :!:

----------

!   ,    Tianhe-2 (-2)    ...  :Sad:

----------


## RK6ATW

> !


 :  ,...   ...  -!...   ...

----------


## R7LC

.       .     -              *  .    7 *.             ,   .      2- *????   ?         ...     500%!
  ....

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


O  ,            ! :Smile:              ..             ,  .        .          ()               ..               .      ,             .   .     "",                 ..     ,       ,    ,              .. :Neutral:

----------


## AMBER

> ()          ..           .   ,


  , ,   ,     ?    
 ?     ,       , 
  3   .     , , 10 %?     ...

----------


## SLSR

> 


        ?

----------


## SLSR

> ,


             -?

----------


## R7LC

-     .    2- ???

----------


## SLSR

> -     .    2- ???


  ,       ...




> 


 ,           ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


        ""             .  ,      .                       .                  (  )            ""     .      ,        ,       .. :Smile:  :!:  




> ,


                 .. :!:

----------

Jose

----------


## AMBER

> ,   .


 , . ,     ,   .   , -  
  ,  2  .  ,       -
      .

----------


## Jose

... 
       .
    ...

----------


## AMBER

> ,   -    .


     .  ,       
       .
, ,  5    100     , .
    .   ,     (),
   -.

----------


## AMBER

> 


   ...         ,    -  .

----------


## 240

> ,        .


 ,   ....




> , .


     .
     ,   . 
 . .     ,     ,     ,   .     , -        .

----------

RV9CGZ

----------


## UA4NE

.    .  .

----------


## Jose

...
    ...

----------

R7LC

----------


## EW6FF

*SVd2004*, :Super:

----------


## SVd2004

> ..


 ...  ...  :Crazy:

----------

R7LC

----------


## R7LC

!   .  300,  500%.              . :Crying or Very sad:      -     ?   -  .    -.        ,      - 2      2.     ,     ... :Embarassed:

----------

ra0ay

----------


## SLSR

> ""  , *  ... ,   * ...       ...


  ? -   ...
"   "  ,      -              ,    ,       .       ,        ,     .    10%.
       ....

----------


## SLSR



----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,  ,        ...
> "       1       25


     ,          40,   ,         .. :Smile: 
  ,        ""       (  ).         3  .      2  2   "-50",                  -30.          10-12 .         2            .        -15, -22.   2.       10-12         .                  -  5,    .       .. ""      .          " -45"  ..      40,  ..       "",          .
             .       " "    ""   2   .         .                .     2,534.  ..         303.      1,5-2             
  20-22,                 9-12.              ,       ,         .
 ,         4-5     .                             .     ,            ,             ,       .          - (  )           .                   .     ,    0    1-2  .          ,  "  ".                 -50    .
          .        ,      .           .           ,        ..            
   ""  40.       -,                  20-25 .                     ,               "  "  .        "  ",                       , , ,   ...

----------


## Jose

> 


     .       ..
---
   ?

----------


## SLSR

?
       .

http://dokadoma.com/calc/teplo?gh=5....=12&calc=1#res

              2 */.
  390 ..

----------

Georgij, RK6ATW

----------


## SLSR

,   ,           .     .          ...
        , -  ,  - ,      .            .    . .

----------

*SLSR*, ,      4 ,   7!    "" ,      5.5 .  .

----------

** ,   , ""   .  - ,  -       ,    - .

----------


## RK6ATW

> ? -   ...


            ,,  , ,   ,     ...    ,   ,          ...   , ,     :




> ....


  :         100 ..    ...(     )..    ""      , 95  ... ,      ,     ... (   )      ..., 2  ,         (/)  4    ,  132   danfoss VLT6000,              -         ...    ""       -  ,  "   " ,  ,      ...    ...     -""!...       ... :Wink:

----------


## RK6ATW

> .


,   ?...!  ()

----------

,    ...  


> (/)  4    ,  132   danfoss VLT6000


,   ...  ,   ,

----------

> 


  !   ,         -,           .

----------

> "" ,      5.5 .  .


   ,    ,  "    ".     ,    5,5          ,  ,   ,        ,    , ,   .    ...
   ,  390  ,      ,    ,  ,   ,          ,    ,   .      1 /

----------


## SLSR

> 10   .


 ?
10          . .      ,      ?

----------


## SLSR

> 36.


  ...
    ,     , ,   +10   +30,    41 ,    46.5 ,  5.5 




> 3-4


          ?

----------


## SLSR

> ,         .      ,      2              -40..


     ,       .        ,     .     ,     100 ..    .          .
 ,       ,   ,       16 . 12 .  15 .        .

*  6 ():*




> ,


   ,       1 ..     ?              ?

----------


## SLSR

> 1215=180 ,     16            2           12 .


  2 ?
       ?    15 .

*df9fxk*,        

 

    ""   .      12 .

----------


## SLSR

> "41"        -50    ""    *   7    1,2*.






https://stolicaholoda.ru/uploads/pro...7cbc54ecfd.pdf

----------


## SLSR

> 


        45        ?
    ,    180 .  16     2 ?

----------

**,   ,      .



> 


- ,   .

----------

*SLSR*,         , ,        ,          .



> ,

----------

R7LC

----------

Jose

----------

*RK6ATW* ,     " ",     "" :  , ,   ( ) .

----------

R7LC

----------

*RK6ATW* ,   ..

----------


## SLSR

-...
   ?,         

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1501538



> 16 . 12 .  15 .


       2245,75  ...




> ,   ""  ""    "", "  ", "  "


        ...

*  7 ():*




> ,   30       "        ..


         ?           ? -        .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ...


       .       .      .      . :Smile: 
        1893,              .                .    "     ".          .
     "   16"?            "",     :Smile: 
                 ""
             ,               1212120,         *300*                 7  30       . ::::    ,  "  "   ,                                    .      .                         "   "       :Smile:  :http://teplo-info.com/otoplenie/rasc...lopoter_online

----------

> ?


     .   ( ),  .   -   #0   ,   #1893 ,     ...

----------

" "    


> 


   -10,  +20,   60 .   1823 /

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,     -.


    -                    .               .      . :Smile: 



> ,   .


              ,   ""  ,          
  .                   
           .     ,       .       12   ..       ,    ,     FAQ             .    .    ,        ,       .. 




> 200 2, +  +   ,     2 ... 3 */


      ..    ?    ,    ,   ?   ,      ,  ?   ,      ?       ..              ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,    180 .    16 .


          .                      ?     ,           .            ""    ..
      ,                          .   .

----------

> .     ?


-,   ,      :Rolling Eyes:       ?  :Smile:

----------


## SLSR

?     ?  ?  ?
       ?    ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?    ?


    ,   .                     +3,1 C

----------


## rn6lim

.
  . :

-  , ,   ,    , ,  .
- , ,   ().

     . ,      ... ,  )))

----------


## Jose

> :


   . 
-  , ,   ,       .    "",   .
- , ,   ()        .

----------


## Jose

?
 ..
    "",  ,   ?
     ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -


       3-4        .         .   -    -    .           ,       .              ,        .                     ,      .

----------

ra0ay, RV9CGZ,

----------


## SLSR

,  /   .  .
  -   .
  -     2 ...   +9.6 .,    +2 .,   650 ./.
 Copeland Scroll ZR34,  R22.
      2.
   +45 .,      +39 . ,  3000 ../.

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 10 ,    8      500,  3000           .  -....


to All

----------

RV9CGZ,

----------


## RK6ATW

> ?


- ,   ...  ... :Crying or Very sad: 




> +39 . ,  3000 ../.


... :  ..."      "  :Super:

----------

,

----------


## RK6ATW

> 2


 ,         ,"  "  , ,,  ... ...    "      ?... :Wink:

----------


## RK6ATW

> 0,5


?! :Crazy:

----------


## SLSR

,    .                 ?
        ,         .

----------



----------


## Jose

> .    .


?    ?



> 


Yeees!   ..
"_...             _  " ()  .

----------

> ,  :   ,       2  !...


    ,   , ,      .       .      ,    ,    ,    ,       .   - ,  .      ? ,      ,    .    ,      ,   ,  ,     .  ..     ? !  ,  ,     ... ,      ,

----------

R7LC, RK6ATW , 42

----------


## Jose

?  ?    ?




> .


!    ?   ?   ?
      ""?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,        .


...
   "  ".         -6            ""              ..      "",     .          ,        
      ..            ,     .      15-20 /  !
    ""        .  
    .         .             .          ""              .
         ,    ""       .    ,      ..           .   ,          .                .  , ,        3            3       60
   3      ..           ""     .
    ,        .. :Smile: 
                  .                25%   .             ..              ..
 :Smile:

----------


## SVd2004

,  ...
   2-2.5   8  ... :Shocked:

----------

> .


  ,    .    "",     .    "   ...  "?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ..


5-10%  "   "      .    ".."      600% :Smile:     ,   "  "        ,        .         ""     
      ..                      .. :Smile:

----------


## RK6ATW

> .  .


 ,      ,     ...  ... /   ...     ?  :Wink:

----------


## SLSR

> 


 ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


 ..,  ".."     300%.

----------


## R7LC

.  ,      -    .

----------

*SLSR*,   :           .     ,  .

----------

ra0ay

----------


## R7LC

> ?          1.5 ..    ?


.   .       ?   100 ?

  ?   -         .   !       . 
  3 ,     - ....

----------


## SLSR

> 100 ?


 ...         16.     .

*  20 ():*




> .
>       ( ).


    ,         ,    ,   ..

----------


## SLSR

,   ,    +21 .               13,         +40 .,     14..
              +19 .    .
    205 ... 225.
        6.5 .      .     ,         8.8 .

----------


## SLSR

> "--"?... ?!...


 ...

----------


## SLSR

> ,   ""...(     )


,    65%     .



       8.8

----------

*SLSR*,       ...

----------


## SLSR

> ,      ,    -  .


                        ,     ? -           ?

----------

> 


     .   ,   ?          ,       %,     ,   ,      %.    -  ,      ,    .

----------


## SLSR

> -  ,      ,    .


,                      ,     ...




> ,      ..





> ** ...
>       .. 
> ** ,       ,         .


  ,     ,          ?

----------


## RK6ATW

> ...


   ...**  , -26 !...(   -)... :Wink:

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,                ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Georgij

> 1.5,   8.5     ,   2.2.


    ! 100%    !

73

----------


## Georgij

" "    "COP"*(coefficient of performance)*  ...     ?
  ...        ...   !       ....   ... :!: 

73
*

*

----------


## Georgij

> ...


    ...  1.094...    .... :Neutral: 
         ...
73

----------


## Georgij

> ?


  ,    " ", ..   "COP"

----------


## F304

?

----------


## UA4NE

,          .

           -   .

           "",    ,   .        "",        ?

       .

----------

. 

     . 
   3,11 /* 
   6,03 .

1 . --> 7600       7600/6.03=1206 /
1 * --> 869        869/3.11 = 279  /  

1206/279=4,322              ,             .       ,    .  
    , -      ,      (      ).

----------


## SLSR

> ,       ,   ... 
> 73


  ?,    , , , ,      ,                . ,              .          .
    ?

*  8 ():*




> 4,322              ,             .


      10. .      500..?
      ?

----------


## 240

> ,    .


      .   ,    .         .     ,      50  .
    ,    .

----------

,  .     ,   ,     ,          ,        ,        ,   .
    ,      . 
 ,        ,            /.     ,    .     ,       ,  - ,      ,     .    .

*  18 ():*





> ,                ,     .

----------


## rn6lim

> ,      .


  , , ... ,         )) ( )

----------


## SLSR

> 


     ,        ?     ,  ,   ?

----------


## rn6lim

> ,        .


,    ""   ,  .    ...

----------


## F304

?

----------


## SLSR

> ,   ,
>  ...
>   
>  (COP) = Th/(ThTc)  h   
>  (  -     );
>  c    (      )
> 
> 
>         ,  
> ...





 
 ...

----------


## SLSR

COP 
 ((    . -      .) *     650 ./ *     1.161 -. ) +   .  * ) /    .  *

  ,    ,       +10 .,    +2 .,   2100 *.

----------


## SLSR

.      .
Copeland ZR34K3E-PJF     R22 +42 .

----------


## SLSR

> 


  ,       ?
        ,   ,      ,  ?




> ...


 !!! - !!!

  1.161 */().

----------

SLSR

----------


## SLSR

*COP*    = ((    . -       .) *      . *      1.161 * .-. ) +   .   * ) /    .  *

----------


## SLSR

. .      
COP        ,          .    = ....

*  7 ():*




> ?  ?

----------


## Georgij

> 


  -  ,             !

----------


## Georgij

....     ...     ....       ......

----------


## SLSR

> .


     ,     ,       .
        ,        500 ./,       ,  ,      .        ,       50 ./.

----------


## SLSR

> ....


         .

----------


## F304

?         ,          . 
       1/5 ,      2100 .     .         .   6000-7000 ,   ,    .  ~1-2...

----------


## SLSR

> 1/5


 ?...
5  ,      ...

*  5 ():*




> -   ,    -   . .


     3.8 . ...            4      ....
      ,          ,           .

----------


## F304

...
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1498790
         .    []...

----------


## 240

> 240,    -      ?


       .       , .          .

----------


## Georgij

> -   ,    -   .


   ,   ...    ,   .  ...
 
  (COP) = Th/(ThTc) 
73!

----------


## SLSR

> .    []...


      .



> 1/5


  ...

----------


## SLSR

> ,     ..


 ,       ?

----------


## Georgij

> ,      .


   ,    ...






> ,       ?


        ?

----------


## RK6ATW

> ?


            ...    -...        . ,   ,    ,     "",    ,      ,   ,    ..., ,   ""   ""  "",        ...  !..

----------

F304

----------


## SLSR

> ?


 
*COP*    = ((     . -       .) *       . *      1.161 * .-. )  +   .   * ) /     .  *

----------


## SLSR

:    
  -

----------


## SLSR

,         ,  ,           ,            ,  ,     .           .           . .

----------


## RK6ATW

> .   * )* /*     .  *


 ... :Crazy:

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,         -))       ,      ,         .    .

----------


## SVd2004

> -


,   ,         ..  .

----------


## Georgij

> Georgij,    ,           .    ,   "   "


      ,     (coefficient of preformance)    ?    ,       ...     ..?  ,       ...
http://www.osipovs.ru/index.php/effektivnost

----------


## UR3AGA

> ,         ,  ,           ,            ,  ,     .


 ,       ,     .   ,     ,             ?

----------

RK6ATW

----------


## SLSR

,            . ,  . .   ,         .         ,           ()        ,  ...

----------


## F304

..             ...      ,   ..  .

----------

Georgij, ra0ay

----------


## SLSR

,             .    ,    .

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,             ?


         2     2 ,   ...       ... :Wink:

----------

F304

----------


## SLSR

?
       .        ( )?
 ,   ,        () ?     

*  18 ():*

----------

F304, rv6ani_alex, ,

----------


## 240

.         .          .    ,     - .

----------


## Georgij

> ,       -))


  -        ...         ...     ?    !        ...   ,   ?   ,    ,    ...       300%  ...  ...   !   ,    ...            ,    70%..   ...
     ...
73!

----------

R7LC

----------


## Georgij

> -  ,   .  -          -     .  .


-... :Razz: 
73!

----------


## ra0sp

,  !!! -      3  :Razz:

----------


## Georgij

> 


,    ?    ...

----------

UA4NE

----------

,  -     .
   (   ,    ) - .
   -  0.
  :
1.  (   0)
2.  (  10  )
3.  (  3  )

                .
  1 
          4 
                 5 

    ?

 ,    ,        ,     ,     .      .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## Georgij

> 4


   ,     ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


     ,               15-20    25     2,5 ? :Smile:     ?
           11,       ,    ?            ,    .                 ?

----------


## RN3GP

> ...       300%


  ,    100%.  ,       ,     ,      2,5  3,5     .      .

----------

Georgij, RV9CGZ

----------


## Georgij

> 100%


   ,       1     4 ... :Crazy:

----------


## SLSR

> ,          ,     ,    ,       .


,   ,            ,  ,       ,           ,       ,        .

----------

*Georgij*,   1 ,   ( , ,    ..)    ...,    ,          .   ,-    ,      ,       ""      -  ,  .

----------


## Georgij

> Georgij,   1


  ,     ,  70%...

----------


## Georgij

> Georgij,   1


  ,     ,  70%...




> 4  3,   2,   ,  ,     ,     .      ?


 ,     ...         ,   ...

----------


## SLSR

> ,     ,      ,      .


 

  * = (    . -      .) *      . *     1.161 * .-. ) +   .  * .

        ( ).      -

----------


## Georgij

> 1    3


    !
73!

----------

Georgij

----------


## Georgij

> 1    3


    !
73!




> ,    ,  ,    ,      ,      ,   ,  .


     ,    !
   ...

----------


## Georgij

,          ... :Razz:

----------

*Georgij*,             "".

*Georgij*,             "".
*SLSR*,   ,  -   6    .

----------

Georgij

----------


## Georgij

! - , ,     ... :Neutral:

----------


## SLSR

> .        .


     ?
            ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


    . :Smile:                  ..      ..:  "     ,            " ::::

----------


## 240

> ?
>             ?


     ?     2095  ...
   ,       .

----------


## SLSR

> .


     .        .       .  .
                ("        ,     ")      ,   .

----------

> 


,,  ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ""   .


       .  
          ""       .                    .. :Smile:  :!:

----------

. :     +          ,     ,  ,       .

----------

SLSR

----------


## Georgij

> Georgij,


    ...( ) :Razz: 
  ,    . -   -  10/3.     N  ...
   !
...   !  -...

----------

F304

----------


## EW6FF

!     .214 .             . " ".  214    .     .           .               ?    .       .   -              .               .
PS       15 . 10    .

----------


## SLSR

> ,


       ...    ...
      ,

----------


## EW6FF

*rn9aaa*,          .        .    .....    -     .   ( )        ,     .    .     .    -  ,     , .

----------


## Georgij

> ,            ,


   ...    ! ()   ,  !...

----------

Georgij

----------


## UA4NE

> 40- ...


 ,      ?      ,    ?      ,     -  QTH.

        .    ,      .

----------


## SLSR

?    .       ?

----------


## 240

> ,     .


 -.   " "   . , ,      ?
      ?
   .  : 
  ,    ,   -,   .  ?
            .            (    ...)    ?
       ,   ()    (),               ,        .            ,    .    ? 
      .  .  ,    ,       ,    .    ?
    ,               .   ?
    ,       . :Razz: 
 ,    ,   ,             .

----------


## UR3AGA

.   " 115     " ::::

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 300%  ,       .       ,


    .    ,                     100%.          ? :Smile: 
,           ,      ()        ,                   "".                        3-5.     ..     2 .,    6-10.  .       ,               1 ..,        .
             .  :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,   ,   ,               ,  ,      .


           .              2,5.. :Smile: 



> ,


,            ,     .           ,           .

----------

> .         2,5.


   .          ,   .         .       ,   ""  ,    .



> ,        ,    .


-,     ,     ,    ,      ,     . 


> ,        .


 ,       ,    .       ,  -            .  ,        ,   .

----------


## UR3AGA

** ,               ,             .      ,     ,       .  ?          ,           300 .       300     ,        ,

----------

Georgij, RV9CGZ

----------

F304, Georgij

----------


## SLSR

> COP    = ...





> * = ...





> ... ?


    ...

----------

> .
>       .


 ,    ,    ,        ,     ,      :Smile: 



> .   ,     .


  ,       ,     ,      ,    

*  9 ():*




> COP -     .       100 ,       .


, ,       ,     .     ,          ,      .    "" ()   300 %  .

----------


## UR3AGA

.          ,       .      ,    ,            .    1   ,        ,             ,        .                       .           ,

----------


## UA4NE

> .


  ,      ,    .         .       ,       .     ( )    ,       .

,    -     ,  , . ,     .    ,    .

----------


## Georgij

UA4NE, ,    40%     !
 73!

----------


## UA4NE

*Georgij*,     ,      .       COP    .        -   ?        .

  COP ()  ,   COP ()  .     .                    -    ,    ,      .

----------


## RK6ATW

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## RK6ATW

> 


  :Wink: 




> ,   .


 :Crazy:

----------

*SLSR*,            .      ,  ,,   ?

----------


## UA4NE

> !


   ,   ,  .  ,         .

        -      ?   ?

----------


## UA4NE

> (  )


     (:  , , , , ).

        -   ,           .

----------


## Georgij

> -      ?


      ?       ...      ... :Razz: 
       ... ,  ?
73

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> rv6ani_alex  
>      (  )?


    -,  ?

----------

*SLSR*,  ()   0,95, 5%   . 95%       ,             .   ?

----------

,    ,          ,    .

  ,        1  . 
    10  ,   . 
   ,     . 
           .     ,       3  .
 ,            2   .

  ,        ? *)
*)        ,     

 .
                 . 

 ?

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


.

**,  ,    .       .  .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> .
>               .
>           ,               .
>      ,       ,      ,   .


  - ,   ?

----------

*UA4NE*, 



> ,  ,    .       .  .


-                ,    ?    ?            ?

----------

F304, Georgij, RV9CGZ,

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


-    .  -         .           - .       -     ,   .         ,      .  -   .

----------


## UA4NE

> 75 ???!!!


  -     ?      .

----------


## RK6ATW

> -    .


     ( 2190)

----------


## RK6ATW

> -    .


     ( 2190)




> .


 -...  ...

----------

*UA4NE*,     -    :       .     ,        10  3 .

----------


## RK6ATW

> -     ?


 - ,            ,     75    ,     ""    "" ...!.  ..

----------

F304

----------


## RK6ATW

*rv6ani_alex*,  !...-!...

----------

** ,   "   "! 



> 10


-     ,      ?   ()   (     )-  ,  95%   .

----------


## SLSR

> ,   ..)


     ,        .   , , ,  ,   .     ...

----------

Georgij

----------


## SLSR

> ,    12 . .


  ?

----------


## UR3AGA

*SLSR*,      ,       .      ,

----------


## 240

> ?


        .       12,   8.  4,   .      .

----------


## SLSR

12     .       7     ...

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,   ,   ,


    "  "...   ,         ,    ...    ,,     " -"     ... :Wink:

----------

> ,       ,   12 . .


  12? ,      (  ?),   1 *  150 * !



> 50,   ,       -    ?    :              37 .?


      ,    . 
     ,            .    .        ,    .      37  .

*  6 ():*




> ...


  ,     .     ,       ,         -              . ,  .     ,     ,    .

----------

*SLSR*, 



> !   -  !


.   ,          !    -  ,           ?   "" ,         ,       ,     ."" ,    .

----------

RV9CGZ

----------


## UA4NE

> " -"


  ?    .




> !


-.   ?      !   ... .

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,


- ! :Super:

----------


## SLSR

> 


         ....

----------

*UA4NE*,    ,   ?    ,       .

----------


## RK6ATW

> ?


   ?!...  !...     ?!...




> ....


, ,   !...(25  )...     !...!...   ...

----------


## UA4NE

**,     ,   .      (   , ).




> ?

----------

R3DDL

----------


## UA4NE

**,  - .       .

----------

> ,     -         .


 ,      ,    ?  ,   ,     ,    ,   ,  



> ,   :      50,   ,       -    ?    :              37 .?


        ,      ,         37  ,  ,        37      ,    .   .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## SLSR

-            ,   ,         .



   ?

----------


## SLSR

,      .

----------


## SLSR

,       

*  16 ():*
   +21 .,        

     650 .  /
    +9.5. ,    +1,5 ..
 (   )  2,1 * /

      = (8 * 650 * 1.161) + 2100 = ~8300 
COP = ~8300 / ~2400 = ~3.5

----------

SLSR

----------


## F304

> = (8 * 650 * 1.161) + 2100 = ~8300 
> COP = ~8300 / ~2400 = ~3.5


     .
     = (8 * 650 * 1.161) = ~6000 
COP = 9,5/9,5-1,5 = 1,18
.....

----------

Georgij, R7LC,

----------



----------


## UA4NE

*Georgij*,       ,               .        .

 -  .

----------



----------


## SLSR

?

----------


## SLSR

,

----------


## SLSR

COP
.          .

----------

> .
>      = (8 * 650 * 1.161) = ~6000 
> COP = 9,5/9,5-1,5 = 1,18
> .....


     ?


   ,  ;    ,   ;

----------

UA4NE

----------

> ?     ?


  :Smile: 




> 10%.     .      .


           ,        ?

----------


## Georgij

!
 -    !...    ,
   -!...,   ,    
 !... !   ,    ,    ,   
 ,   !  ?    !  !
    COP=T out / ( Tout - T in)  ,  "C" , "K",  "F", 
 ... ,    ,    !
  ...   ,  ,
   ... ,   ....   ...!

----------

> -         .         0,5 .          .     .


  :Smile:

----------


## SLSR

> *SLSR*, ==         ==
> 
> .  ?  ,     ,   40 .     ,     .


     ,       ,          +21 ..,            .

----------


## SLSR

> 3  10 ?  - ?   ?


      .   0 ...  ,     .
      3.4 .,    .  R22  -1.3 ..

----------

.    ,      .    ,      , ,  .

----------


## Georgij

> ...


   ?
      ?
     !
,   ,   ...
      ,      .

----------


## UA4NE

.      -           .          -  .            -  .

========

         ,    .             . ,           ,        COP,   .

----------


## SLSR

> ?


      ?
         ,  (,           )      ,        , , - .. ...

----------

Georgij

----------


## UR3AGA

.       .  .

----------

F304, Georgij

----------


## UA4NE

*Georgij*, ==     ==

 .   -      ?    " ".         ?    .

----------


## Georgij

> ?
>          ,  (,           )      ,        , , - .. ...


  ,     ,     ,  ? ,     -        ?    ....

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> .


       .        .
   ?   10,     .

----------


## Georgij

> ?
>          ,  (,           )      ,        , , - .. ...


  ,     ,     ,  ? ,     -        ?    ....





> ?


 -,   ...   ,   ...
 ,    ,    ..

----------


## rv6ani_alex

( 200 ..,   )   3700.

----------


## R7LC

. .  -2.6 / *.   3.5 /*.    .       3,5.   -    ?   ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## SLSR

> ,        ,         () **       (    )


 
 		 2,60 	

 		 3,63 	




.. ..    ...

     6.55 ,   3.2. .,   ...

----------


## UA4NE

*240*,   5  -    .     ,    -  .

----------


## F304

> -

----------


## R7LC

> 


 SLSR -   .    ?    ,   .....

----------


## SLSR

,         750 .     ,            .

----------


## SLSR

,         ,             .

----------

*F304*,    .

----------

R7LC

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> ,         ,             .


 ,   .      ?

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> .   , 70., +70 .   ,    ...


  30 .       ?


     .

----------


## F304

> ?


,      ...         ...   ...
      "".

----------


## SLSR

,    ,            ?

----------


## SLSR

,       8.5     ? -...

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> ,       8.5     ? -...


 ,  ?

----------

F304, Georgij, RK6ATW

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


  ..,      .    "",   ""  . :Smile:               .               ,              ..              .          ,      ,            ..                  ,                .          ,               10  ,             5- .        -22.. :Smile:

----------

-45 ..        ,       .       "",    ,        .     ,  45 .   9  -   .  ,    ,,   ,  ,  - ,    .
 ,

----------

rv6ani_alex,

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> 1.5 ....    ....


  70 , 30   ?

----------


## rv6ani_alex

> ...


 90  ?

----------


## SLSR

?    ...
  ,           ,   ,    ...

----------


## Georgij

...
́ ́ ́ ́ (-68)    ,   1968      11     (  ,   ,  , ),       .  -68      (68)    (t68),  t68=68-273,15 , 1 =1.   -68    ,        ,    .

----------


## SLSR

... ...        ...

----------

?

             .
 ,       ,    ,          .   ,        ,    ,    .       ,          ,        .

----------

, ,       .


*df9fxk*, , ,      43,7       65  ?      ,       100  .     ,        ,       ,  ,     ,       ,        65     ,       .


 .

       16    100  .             43,7  .       ?  .  -        100    43,7  .         .      .          3  ,    ,    .          100      .    ,    ,   ,      ( 100%).    2 .  , ,    100     43,7         ,     .     2 .  ,      3  ,         100  43,7   ,  (100 - 43,7)/(100 - 3)= 0,58
, ,        100  43,7  ,   2*0,58 = 1,06 ,     ,     ,    100 %. 
,  ,               100  43,7         1     ,      43,7  ,          . 
     ,            8    65  ,       43,7  ,        ,    (100+43,7)/2=72  ,         1 .
.    .  1   72  ,  7  (     )    43,7  ,     , ? 

 ,   65  ,      1,      .

 , -  .

----------

,   .          ,   ,       65  .    65-43,7  .     1 .

    , 1,16

----------

,   ,             ,  .       , ,   ,     ?          ? ,         .

----------


## UA4NE

,         60-70        .     ,     COP .            ?

----------


## UA4NE

.             t.

----------


## 240

> .


  .
      ,         ?

----------

R3DDL

----------


## SLSR

...   ...

*  8 ():*




> ,


          1.5           . ...

----------


## SLSR

,    - , -   -   ()...

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RK6ATW

> ,


  !...  -,     "" ,  -"".  ..  !...     !...  - !...(       ...?)

----------

.       ,    ,   ( 43,7  )  ,     -     ,      ,   8,38       . 

   ,      .  ,           ?   -  ,     ,     ,   ?

----------

> ,      ,  ...        ...


 .    ,         ,    ,      ,     ,      .    , ,      ,   ,              ,      ,      .




> ,   .


    , ,   - !

----------

,     ...          .           .      ,  ""           ...
PS ,    ,       ...

----------


## UA4NE

, .

----------


## UA4NE

*RK6ATW* ,    ,          . 40         . ,     ,       .  , ,  .

**, -   -        .     ,      .     ,    .      ?   .

----------

,  !  :Smile: 
,     -  ,  . ,     ?    ,     ,  ,    ? -    

,     -    ?

----------

,     !!!
PS  - ,    ,      - ...

----------

> ...


   " 4-"          ,     ,    .  ,  .    ,   ,    .      ,           ,  ,              .

,  -    ,    .    ,    ,   ,       ,    .    ,

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

**,  ,           .       , .

,   ... :Embarassed:

----------


## RK6ATW

...!.  ..   3   : 



> - .


        5 ...  "  ",   ,    ... :Shocked:

----------


## UA4NE

*RK6ATW* ,    ,     -))      .

    ,    -  .

----------


## rn9aaa

*df9fxk*,        ,     10L -1.3KW        .    100L -1.5KW     .

----------


## SLSR

> ,      .  ,           ?


               .




> -  ,


     -   

*  6 ():*




> 200 /,  55 .     41  ,    ( ) .


       5 . .,    7 ./.   70 .   +70.     ,      0.6 ../.

----------


## UA4NE

(  )   .

----------

> .


   ,   - ,       .   ?
 ,   ,    -  .




> 70 .   +70.     ,      0.6 ../.


  -.   ,    ,    ...    ,

----------

> ...   ...


,      ,     . 

     ...


> ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 7 ./.  70 .   +70.


  ,      ,        70       +70C.                         .
     .                    1 .
:            160.       10.
         160/10=16  ?  
           ? :Smile:

----------


## R7LC

> ....     ...  ...  ...
>        .


  .        . 
  ?     ?
 .
    !    .   !

----------


## UA4NE

. ,   ,     ,      .              .       ,   .       ,     .

----------


## 240

> ...


     ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## SLSR

> ?


 ...      ...      ...




> ,   ,     ,      .              .


     ,     ,  ,     ...

*  13 ():*

,       :

    ,       40 ,   40 .. +        ,  20 .., +    20 ..,  ,            100 ..      ,    21 .  200.,  15          ,    1000 ../   2 .       3000 ../ ,       ,    30 .       3 .. +  ,       7 .,      10 ..,   10    .  ,   ,    ,     .﻿

----------


## SLSR

,    ...        ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,


   ,         .               "     ",              ... :Smile: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1493912

----------

R7LC, ra0ay

----------


## SLSR

.
   +72 .
          ,          2 ..    +70 .         . .             .
      ,     ,   .      . .      20 .,   ,    .      ,    ,      .      .  -    ,   ...    ,    -  +38 .,      .
     +5 .
 ,  - ,    ,          ,      ,    .  , -      ..  .., ,       +70 .

----------

R7LC

----------


## F304

,  ,      ,   ,    ...   ...             ...
 ::

----------



----------

rv6ani_alex

----------


## UA4NE

> +5 .


    9   ?

----------


## UA4NE

, ,    .

===

,        "-".      .

----------

babay, R7LC

----------


## R3DDL

,    :Smile: 

    ,  .    -         ""   -    ..    - ""  :::: 

-     " "  :::: 

   "" ..

----------

UA4NE

----------

*R3DDL*,  ,  , ,   ,   ,   ,    .    !   



> 


 - .

----------

R7LC

----------

** ,    ,  : , 8  1    8 ,   2    4  ?    ?

----------

> : , 8  1    8 ,   2    4  ?    ?


 ,    -  .       ,   ,  .

----------

> "" ?    ?


 -  ,  ,       .      ,     ,     .

----------

** ,      -     ,..    .
*UA4NE*,

----------

RK6ATW , RN3GP, UA4NE

----------


## SLSR

> ,        "-".      .


 *-*.          ,      ?
    10              ,    ...

----------

** ,     -    ?    .

----------


## UA4NE

*RV3MP*,         -   ,          .     .  , ,  ,         .

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*, ,     .  ,             ,       .

----------

** ,   "".      -    .          ?      .

----------


## RV3MP

> ?


,      100$... 
 , .... ... .
   ,   ,     ...   : , , .

----------

> ?


 -    !!!

----------

> !!!


     ?

----------


## SLSR

,   ,  ,    ,        ,       .          ,     ...




> 50 . .


  5 ..
    5 ... 10%  .            ,     ...

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,       ? .

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,     .  -    ,    .     -     , .

----------


## aleksandr130

,      ,     .       -     .

----------

UA4NE

----------

**,   ?


> ?


???

----------


## SLSR

> *.*


... ...
      ,        .    ,    ,   ....

*  10 ():*

   ,     ....

----------

** ,     ,      , ,     .  :         -       ,    ,  -: ,         !   , . .

----------

*SLSR*,   :     ,        .     :      . ,     -.

----------


## UA4NE

.            .     -     .  ,     .                 .

----------

> ,         .


,       .      ,  ,  ,        -   ,   ,      ,  ,  ,  ?    :Smile:

----------


## UA4NE

*240*,            ,    .    ,              ,  -   .

----------


## UA4NE

*RK6ATW* ,  ,         .   .         .  ,        .       ,      .

               . ,      ,     .      .

----------


## SLSR

,    ,     ,  ...

----------


## RK6ATW

> 3    .


 ...  - ,      ... 3  ,!...

----------


## RK6ATW

> 3    .


 ...  - ,      ... 3  ,!...




> ,


...    ....             ...

----------


## RK6ATW

> 3    .


 ...  - ,      ... 3  ,!...




> ,


...    ....             ...




> .  ,    3 *.


,  ""!  ...   ,  ...  ,     .     ...- ""

----------


## RK6ATW

> .  ,    3 *.


,  ""!  ...   ,  ...  ,     .     ...- ""




> ,        ..  ,       ..,       .


, - ?!...  !...       : "   "!...




> ! - ,   ,   " ""


!...   " "        ...

----------


## RK6ATW

׸     ...         ...

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RK6ATW

> 


 ,!...     ... :Wink:

----------


## _

> .


,     ..,   ..

----------

R7LC,

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .     ,                .


    ,                         .        ,             .
 ""      ,           
      .. :Smile:  
.                   "",        ...
 ,        ,         ..          ,       ,        .        .    0,75.   
                 1,987/0,75=2,649  .. .        .     2,649    .  
        ,      3 ,                 ,           ... :Smile:

----------

UA4NE

----------

,  ,  ,    .

----------

UA4NE

----------

> ...      ,   . . 
>     "" !


    .                   .                 .

----------

,  , - , ,   Wi-Fi.        ,..        .     ISO5151?    ,.         .   5   50 -,   - .  1    10 -,    100    ,  .   - ,     " "    ,        .    .   .   .    .  ,          ,.

----------

R7LC, RV9CGZ,

----------


## rn6lim

,    ,

----------


## SLSR

> ,    ,


       . ,    :
1.       .
2.         .
3.  .          .
4.        .
5.      ,       .
6.                 .

----------

rn6lim

----------

UT1LW

----------


## SLSR

-            .

*  17 ():*




> ,     ,             .


    ?   -   ?
      ,     ?

----------


## UA4NE

*SLSR*,

----------

!   ,  !   "" "

----------


## F304

...

----------

rv6ani_alex

----------

R7LC

----------


## RK6ATW

> 3.  .          .


      ,          ( , , )...  ,      ...--!!!

----------


## RK6ATW

> 1  .  , 4       .
>        ,      *    .*


     ""...

----------

babay, F304, R7LC, RC5D, RK6ATW , rv6ani_alex, RV9CGZ, UA4NE, ,

----------

